# All motor 16v dyno!



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

Wow I forgot about the forum!!!
I'm psyched to post this up here...some people might have seen it already...








This car was put together and Tuned by 21tuning!(me & friends check the sig.) it's my daily driver and is pretty fun








i'll post some pics , and dyno chart
enjoy! 
160whp







(on a mustang dyno...going to a dynojet soon







)
130 ft lbs.

9a block(with damaged pistons) check out "nightmare" thread w/ oil windage tray
2.0 head 
shaved a bit...ported & Polished intake & exhaust ports, chambers, bowl work,Supertech ex valves .5mm oversize,stock intake valves...
Autotech valve springs, INA lifters, 
Cat Cams 1221's 283/279
TT adjustable cam gear(advanced 3.5)
eurosport airbox w/K&N and homemade Cold air setup
dubspeed intake arm
50mm intake mani w/ polished inner runners upper & lower
custom heat shield between valve cover & manifold
Stock TB -ported and polished (got the Velocity one waiting)
ABF head gasket
Lightweight Flywheel
lightweight, crank, WP,PS,alternator, intermediate pullies
autotech header(tri-Y street) hi flow cat
TT exhaust with flowmaster
external oil cooler
homemade fuel enrichment module


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

this is running KE-JETRONIC i am running a homemade fuel enrichment module....
the 2nd chart you can see how the A?F holds steady...the first couple runs were different, after some tuning it started looking very promising....
I got a few more goodies for her....
Velocity TB
Velocity ECU
I have all the specs of how I have everything setup...I'll post it later when I get back....
I got her some new V-belts today, time to go put them on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

wow no replies.....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

This is good news. Nice results from KE. You did the porting yourself? You should consider some DPR tuning for better power especially in the midrange and improved drivability.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Longitudinal)*

yep thanx man...TRUST me ALOT of tuning went into this beofre, and on the dyno all done by me....
when the car rolled into the dyno it had 150WHP thats with me tuning on the side of the road, with a test harness, and timing light...
did about three pulls on the dyno and gained HP with adjusting the DPR, and ignition timg along with cam timing....
ten down 
I have all the specs written down I will for sure post them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ex_rabbit (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_wow no replies.....









thats the 'tex for ya








seriously though, nice ish, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill be in touch with ya sometime, im looking to go 16v-digifant, and i need as much help as possible from ppl who deal with 16v's on the daily


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (ex_rabbit)*

Nice...def. let me know, me and a buddy got a lil shop going on....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

bump


----------



## bahaimus (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you prepared to divulge some further information on your homemade enrichment module?
Cheers


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bahaimus)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T16vhead (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

nice # for N/A


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T16vhead)*

thanx! i got the new clutch in...so it won't be slipping anymore...slap on the otehr goodies I got laying around, and hopefully hit the dyno again!


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

what gear did you dyno in?when was the last time the dyno was calibrated? and have you gotten to a dynojet dyno yet? not to bust balls but that seems high. 159.9 @ the wheels would be 195.078 @the crank. not likely with what you have listed as mods, id be suspiscious of the clutch slipping and the #s being in accurate. 

_Modified by nitrous16v at 5:13 PM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by nitrous16v at 5:19 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

hahhahah if you only knew


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

what drivetrain percentage are u using 195! 180 is accurate


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

wheel hp x 1.22 what techtonics uses. if the mustang dyno hasnt been calibrated in a while the #s will be wrong, if it isnt strapped down right they also can be wrong. get it on a dynojet! 


_Modified by nitrous16v at 5:40 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

according to my friend at techtonics, the #s your claiming are high by about 10 or more. more like crank hp and tq#'s. and they know allot more and have built and dynoed more vw's than you and i combined. get it on a dyno jet and lets see what it makes, what gear are you dynoing in? that makes a difference as well.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

have you drag raced it since it made those #'s? if so lets see a time slip, that would tell how much hp it has.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

we had everything calibrated before we even began....the car rolled onto the dyno's with my on the side of the highway tuning, with 150*WHP* did more than 10 runs, it was strapped correctly


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrous16v* »_according to my friend at techtonics, the #s your claiming are high by about 10 or more. more like crank hp and tq#'s. and they know allot more and have built and dynoed more vw's than you and i combined. get it on a dyno jet and lets see what it makes, what gear are you dynoing in? that makes a difference as well. 

i talked to collin last week about getting a race header for the beast. 
and we talked about my setup, and he was impressed.
and how am I claiming anything??? the charts are there! and for the record u don't know how much time i've put into this motor and tuning it...as it is my DAILY driver...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrous16v* »_have you drag raced it since it made those #'s? if so lets see a time slip, that would tell how much hp it has. 

that's interesting....I've never drag raced on a track before, I have street tires, and it's my daily driver...how would equate to how much horsepower my car puts out


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

i talked to collin today, and he said your dyno#s are high,strong 16v's with cis and or motronic that they have dynoed make hp in the 140's. plus your tq peak being at 6500 is weird. and as far as a daily driver which im telling you i have alot of time and money in which also is a 91 gti 16v with a fully built 2.0l bottom end, 83mm je pistons,std compression,arp rod,main and head bolts,fully balanced,steel 16v headgasket,with a 2.0l 16v ported, polished w/bowl work head,supertech valves,3 angle valve job on a serdi machine,new tt valve springs,light weight lifters,tt abf cams(currently) and schrick 268's soon to go back in, 50mm runners port matched and polished,various chips,supersprint,header and full supersprint exhaust, 16v gearbox,quaife,neuspeed n2 clutch,techtonics prototype front mount,tt hd rear,trans mounts, etc how much more do you want to know about my daily driver? (it only has 3,000 miles on it since i put it in so i havent dynoed it yet but im pretty darn sure it doesnt have 160hp @the wheels) and your 1/4 mile time and mile per hour and how much the car weighs can tell how much horsepower and torque your car has.









_Modified by nitrous16v at 8:32 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by nitrous16v at 8:40 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by nitrous16v at 8:55 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by nitrous16v at 9:01 PM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by nitrous16v at 8:40 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

my old car was a cis 16v with a 2.0l bottom end, euro intake cam,50mm runners,etc dynoed at 128.5hp @the wheels and 119 ft lbs of tq at the wheels, with a 4 fogger nitrous system jetted for 60 hp it dynoed @ 188.2 @the wheels and 176.8 tq @the wheels. at the drag strip it would run 15.2 n/a and 13.70-13.90's with the 60 shot. with 100 shot jetting which would have been approx 228 @the wheels and 216tq @ the wheels it went 13.23 @ 103mph.which i have my time slips and dyno sheets from a dynojet dyno to prove it. with the hp your car shows its making you should be beating vr6's with no problem.







which im sure you arent.















http://www.myspace.com/nitrous16v

_Modified by nitrous16v at 8:30 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by nitrous16v at 9:02 PM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by nitrous16v at 9:03 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

And i personally know George (RedgtiNJ), ive driven the car and helped him work on it several times







....The car is a true killer. He will easily beat a VR, on top of that a chipped 1.8t is some what of a good race for him.(keep in mind that im in the car most of the time so thats an extra 200lbs) hahaha...If you really dont belive that the car puts down that much power come race him yourself. O and you might wanna take those big heavy wheels off








P.S
dude stop posting pics sidways yout making me scroll across to read reply...


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*

i sold my rm's because the 17"bbs rc's are just as light and look better.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

Cool good thanx for fixing the post...much easier to read...
since your and old school dude and know collin, you'll probably know about where I got my 9a block from....
the block i'm running is the last thing andy king from R&A performance had left before he closed his shop...it was 2 minuters from my house.I helped him load up the uhaul truck during his closing.
it's a 9a, bored 20 over, and shaved 30 over. which brought it to a realistic 11:1 compression, along with the head being shaved. I used to run a VWMS head gasket with brought the compression to about 11.5:1. but a god damn TT valve spring broke on me so I had to take the head off, and I had it shaved again. now I'm running and ABF gasket with has a a Thinner compressed thickness than the normal 16v gaskets
so first I'm NOT running normal compression.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

also with the throttle body I did and hand port and polish job on the stock TB...hopefully you have taken out the restrictor out of yours...
I have a Velocity TB, but did not dyno with it..but will soon...
and my 50mm has the TB openeing port matched, length of runners cleaned up, but MOST of the time was spent in the lower part of the manifold porting out and polishing the entire lower half. and of course gaskket matching to the head...lots of time spent here...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

one thing that alot of people don't really believe in, but I have the proof is Lightening EVERY rotating component u can....
what's lightened 
Flywheel
crank pulley
intermediate shaft pulley
waterpump pulley
power steering pulley
alternator pulley
this motor begs to be revved, i've been running like this for years now with no problems


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

since this is the CIS forum, what I came across during the tuning of the car even before getting it on the dyno was that it was running lean up top...I even had a bought a brand new Autotech power module...
not sure if you know how it works, but th epower module, pretty much send an extremely lean signal to the dpr and it adjusts fuel accordingly...
on autotechs Power module, even the highest setting they had, the peak DPR current shoots up to around 25 ma...which they claim is for 2.0 conversions running cis with mods... it would still run lean...
so I fixed it using a different pot, and It stays safe all the way to 7,200. and the peak current sent to the DPR is above the 25ma that the power module is set to...
after that was solved the difference was night and DAY, and the A/F guage shows it...
if you've done research VELOCITY sport tuning, which in my eyes was ahead of even TT in the tuning of 16v's they actually had a prototype Fuel enrichment module....those cars made SERIOUS power, more than my car!! research my friend research...
I have all the setting of what my car is set to, DPR current, igntion timing, cam timing, WOT dpr current, everything! this wasn;t just thrown together trust me


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

your #s make more sence now. as far as fuel enrichment i had a custom one from techtonics that i could switch out the the resitor values, same thing as the variable pot yours has. ill be interested to see what mine does with the schricks in in comparrision to yours. my old motor(200K+) would pull to 7700-7800 with the 50's on and with the 268's. i had 276's in the maroon car, didnt really like them with the cis.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

the guy who bought andy kings old race car(kings ransom golf gti) lives near me in harrisburg pa.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

cool...now I have to put in the Velocity ECU i have laying around, which u can adjust the rev limiter to over 8,000. right now I have the cams advanced at 3.5 degrees, and they were still making power all the way to redline....so hopefully when I get around to it,along with the VELOCITY TB i'll get abck on the dyno...I have no doubt these will pull all the way til 8k...
the cams I have surpass even the shricks 276's....they have 11.4mm of lift, and the shricks IIRC have about 11.2mm of lift...
like I said I spent counteless hours of tuning on the fly and a hours on the dyno seeing what works and what makes power...

















_Modified by redGTInj at 11:39 PM 12-8-2007_


_Modified by redGTInj at 11:40 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

George, we gotta make a video of the car on the Dyno/street...


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

this car is the real deal, i watched it on the dyno runs and have been in the car for countless tuning and ass wooping hand outs.i think it actually has more horse power then the dyno runs are saying but when were done with it 160whp will be nothing.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

and adam "aka" vwaddicct07 drive your 16v jetta alredy i'm tierd of looking at it in front of the garage.hahaha


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Longitudinal)*

im running CIS motronic w/ a 50mm 2.1 aba block, 288's fully ported head, 12.5:1 compression. wonder what i'd get?


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_im running CIS motronic w/ a 50mm 2.1 aba block, 288's fully ported head, 12.5:1 compression. wonder what i'd get?

Man that sounds like a screamer! Solid lifter head? Great pics on your photography web site...I really like the green rabbit from behind drivers side, the one inside the open wheeled race car, and a 993 never looked so beautiful cruising down that open road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (twopointone)*

i'm a freind of redgtinj and have helped him with this build. first thing you should do is get a realy accurate air/fuel guage to see if you runing lean or rich , this is very important with this motor.second (this is the hard part) is trying to get a chip made for your set up.the hard part about this is you need to put your car on a dyno and have one made for you. you can order a chip but it be a general 16v set up and you won't know the full potential of your motor. think about it, how many companies are still messing around with cis.it's hard to say how much your car has,i don't know what kind of tuning you have done.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (CHETVW007)*

I appreciate the compliments







solid lifters are the only thing I dont have. I have HD springs and all that....50mm intake, exhaust etc techtonics burned me a custom chip.


_Modified by twopointone at 4:01 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (CHETVW007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_
Man that sounds like a screamer! 

an ABA bottom end bored out to 2.1...sounds like it could be a torque monster, not really a great setup for a screamer. hopefully it's an OBD1 with oil squirters, keep everything cool, and lubed up there...
I remember a while back you posted up here, and I saw a vidoe of your car on You tube. pretty cool stuff....


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21tuningolf* »_and adam "aka" vwaddicct07 drive your 16v jetta alredy i'm tierd of looking at it in front of the garage.hahaha

My Jetta is just going to become a parts car for 21Sport....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
an ABA bottom end bored out to 2.1...sounds like it could be a torque monster, not really a great setup for a screamer. hopefully it's an OBD1 with oil squirters, keep everything cool, and lubed up there...
I remember a while back you posted up here, and I saw a vidoe of your car on You tube. pretty cool stuff....


yep its an obd1. revs fine up to 9200 or so when I had the itb's. runs out of air sooner now.
for the health of your head dont do that w/ hydraulic lifters.







I found out the hard way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JestyS2hS4Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGAE0SyScQc
cis vids.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

These ARE acheiveable numbers folks. Shannon Fenton was in this area on a DJ machine with his Scirocco before he pulled CIS-E off it.
I have a buddy that has seen mid 140s with an 8v 1.5 on CIS-E (on a dyno dynamics), albiet with 115 fuel. I have no problem believing these numbers on a properly set up 16v.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (chois)*

everyone I know poops on my CIS as junk. I really want it to work as it should and score some nice points. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

Your torque curve is something else for a naturally aspirated setup - esp on the top end... so I'm looking at this one with interest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Peter Tong)*

thanx! coming from you it means ALOT! 
I just made a nice purchase last night...a TT 16v race header, along with the velocity TB, and ECU I hope to get even better numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_thanx! coming from you it means ALOT! 
I just made a nice purchase last night...a TT 16v race header, along with the velocity TB, and ECU I hope to get even better numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you running a header now? which one?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (CHETVW007)*

I keep forgetting to get that TB to send to you!!! 
autotech tri-y header, with cat


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

how you arent low, the TT 4-1 race headers are big.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_how you arent low, the TT 4-1 race headers are big.

???


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/danthemanohhyea/fstbig****i*

omg i must have been sleeping when I typed that. How low are you? I had the TT 4-1 header and am pretty low. the header sat on the ground.







It IS for the ABA block and 16v head so it might be slightly diff



















_Modified by twopointone at 4:56 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/danth ... (twopointone)*

that's crazy low, how often does that thing hit the ground and what car is it in?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (21tuningolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21tuningolf* »_that's crazy low, how often does that thing hit the ground and what car is it in?

I've only hit the ground a couple times. I sent that header back and got a downpipe.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (twopointone)*

car looks sweet!
race downpipe?
hows the weather out there?? have u been driving it?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_car looks sweet!
race downpipe?
hows the weather out there?? have u been driving it?

thanks







TT race stainless downpipe yes, and its definitely parked for the winter. weather is **** and theres salt EVERYwhere.
























btw I am this low:








yes I need a brake line, but this is the axle hitting the chassis its too low. I need to notch it out.



















_Modified by twopointone at 12:06 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (twopointone)*

u need to get that car higher!! 
the DP looks sweet....hows the exhaust manifold... good shape??


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

i forgot what u said...do u have an adjustable cam gear?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_i forgot what u said...do u have an adjustable cam gear?


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_u need to get that car higher!! 
the DP looks sweet....hows the exhaust manifold... good shape??

higher







never







my manifold is in great shape yes. I do not have an adj cam gear at this time. I'm considering it though as I am sure I could benefit.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (twopointone)*

yes u really should, i saw a few things that were interesting while I was dyno tuning my car, using the cam gear at different settings...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

got a couple more goodies for her...
try to post pics, and maybe an in-car vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

would things like altitude and air temp not have a big role in how much power one motor will dyno VS another? i know it does..this is why tons of 1/4 records get broken at my local drag strip..sea level right along side a nice cool river..
i should hope you could get 160HP out of your motor.. i just cant see how people think that comparing one built motor to another is good enough reason to say someone is not possibly making the power they claim..hell oil viscosity & bearing clearance plays a huge role in power output.
good job, 160HP NA would be allot of fun












_Modified by Boost_Retard at 8:40 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

thanx man...yea it's a fun time...
hahahah i think the biggest factor, is the type of dyno hahhahah! mustangs are known as "ego breakers"
but yea, I hope to get back on the dyno real soon, and shoot for even higher...
Velocity TB
TT race header
Velocity ECU with 7,800 rev limit 
should bring the numbers up a good amount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

tell me about your cam gear experiments.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

I'm on break at work, right now...but i will post up what i ended up seeing and stuff...
but for now yes you will see changes for the better with an adjustable cam gear...
did u have a knock sensor bushing installed? and are u running 2 with motronic?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

2 w/ motronic, no bushings yet, but I need to get that done.


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_2 w/ motronic, no bushings yet, but I need to get that done.

what are the bushings you speak of, and what do they do?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*

an aluminum spacer that makes the knock sensor not as sensitive (I.E. the knocking is deadened, lessened, etc. by travelling through the spacer to the knock sensor.)here: http://www.techtonicstuning.co...3.375


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (vwpat)*

perfecto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
make ur own it's cheaper....homedepot or lowes


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (vwpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_an aluminum spacer that makes the knock sensor not as sensitive (I.E. the knocking is deadened, lessened, etc. by travelling through the spacer to the knock sensor.)here: http://www.techtonicstuning.co...3.375

I dont get it....wouldnt it be bad if your knock sensor couldnt sence knocking (retard timing)?
And being as it doesnt retard timing....you gain power?
ANyone have personal positive experience?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*

isn't it bad, that people put performance chips in there cars that advance ignition timing








i'm only kidding
but the knock sensors tend to be _very_ sensitive...it's just a bushing beofre it makes contact with the block...it just deadens some of the sound...especially when using solid mounts and stuff, natural vibrations tend to caause the sensor to act up...
PS got my package today thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

huh...i'll have to pick some of these up...see if it helps any....cheap enough


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*

I forget what kind of motor setup ur running? more info...
here's a lil something working on as well...
along with the TT race header, it should open up the top end VERY well












































_Modified by redGTInj at 4:09 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

might want to just make a log manifold. I've thought of doing this as well.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

yea i know..i'm sure as hell aint buying a manifold new, they're like $500...I know ROSS racing sells DIY pieces to make manifolds... i got a local dude ove rhere at the machine shop helping me out...shouldnt be too much, to make this one.....
i'll keep you posted for sure!


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I want to see another dyno with your new goodies and the 50mm, then put your new "franken mani" on and do it again!







I'm liking your setup a lot. My next 16v is gonna be a revver compared to the stroker that I did before.

Garth


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60vw)*

thanx man! i plan on going again real soon...just having the velocity ECU and being able to rev her up to 8,000 should free up a decent amount of power! 
some recent pics the other day....taken from my 16v forum post
tuning her up for a weekend of fun








notice timing light, DPR harness and large can of carb cleaner to check for vacuum leaks! also put in a Lightweight battery








had a chance to put in the Velcoty ECU along with Velocity TB!
21 tuning TB
















had to make room for velocity TB. trimmed up the gasket, manifold was already done by me.








Velocity tb!








money shot!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

money shot...








today...test fitting a SRI i'm gonna make....


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice.
Garth


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (g60vw)*

damn george your really going all out. what ever happened to the conservative side of you?









very nice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_damn george your really going all out. what ever happened to the conservative side of you?








very nice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be in the garage all weekm except valentines day







...hit me up fun times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i heard 1320 is trying to get a few people for a dyno day on saturday on there dynojet


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*

thanx! did the final measurements on the intake mani, hopefully have it done in a week or so....
happy V-day (no ****)


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

drove this car after the velocity t-body and computer and it pulled hard well past 7500, can't wait to drive this car again after these parts are on.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

really notice a diff w/ a ported TB eh?


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

with all the modifications that this car has the t-body definitely helped a lot and moving the rev limiter up higher did even more, this car is crazy.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

hmmm, my motor is nearly as nuts as an NA 16v can get (except for turbo/carbs/itbs







). maybe I should do this.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

hahahah nice! 
good luck finding a Velocity TB, very rare piece. if you happen to find one with an idle screw i'll trade ya







also having them made is next to impossible..but if you do find someone willing to take a chance and make one let me know!! 
all your valves are stock size? i went oversize exhaust..because of the *horrible* design VW settled with in the designing of the exaust side of the head...
u running a serpentine setup right? lightened flywheel?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahahah nice! 
good luck finding a Velocity TB, very rare piece. if you happen to find one with an idle screw i'll trade ya







also having them made is next to impossible..but if you do find someone willing to take a chance and make one let me know!! 
all your valves are stock size? i went oversize exhaust..because of the *horrible* design VW settled with in the designing of the exaust side of the head...
u running a serpentine setup right? lightened flywheel?

serp setup yes, flywheel no. I did a lightened flywheel once and don't like what it did to the every day driveability. I have undercut and polished stock valves. From what I see the cost did not justify the ends that bigger valves got me. W/ my setup my limiting factor is not my valves, its the CIS itself. My head outflows my intake system by far.


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (twopointone)*

USRT CIS ITBS FTW. You get to keep your Motronic and get more air. Done and Done.

Garth
*whoa that was some spelling










_Modified by g60vw at 8:40 AM 2-15-2008_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (g60vw)*

I did ITBs once. I didn't enjoy it. No porting on the head in this vid...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=86TQcTbZjI0


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_USRT CIS ITBS FTW. You get to keep your Motronic and get more are. Done and Done.
Garth

i talked to them about this....recently....it was 99% done they said..


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
My head outflows my intake system by far.

mine as well i'm sure...I just wish there was actual proof that this is the case...
turbo CIS cars have made 200whp, with fuel being the limiting factor not airflow...
do u plan on dynoing when the weather gets better out there?? my car's in the garage right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
mine as well i'm sure...I just wish there was actual proof that this is the case...
turbo CIS cars have made 200whp, with fuel being the limiting factor not airflow...
do u plan on dynoing when the weather gets better out there?? my car's in the garage right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah, mines not going anywhere w/ the salt all over the place. It'll see a dyno in spring. I'd like to see 170-180whp. Colin at techtonics says its plausible.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

i talked to collin not too long ago...i told him i put down 160, and sounded very surprised.... ohh i think I got a new pic of the latest addition too...
you'll def...need a cam gear to make good use of the power...I wanna look up the specs of your cams.....compare and contrast...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

let me know what comparison info you have, I have TT 288's.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

whats the conversion of .456" to mm??


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_whats the conversion of .456" to mm??

http://www.google.com/search?q...fox-a
check that out. google rules.
11.5824 millimeters


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

hahah nice! here's what i found from both the TT website and Cat websites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TT 288/288 - 244° duration @.050", .456" lift, 11.5mm
Cat 283/279 - 246/243 , 11.5mm of lift
when I first put these in I hated them, the power band was sooo short lived....I ended up doing a bunch of tuning off/on the dyno with the cam gear. and where I had it set til around last week was AWESOME....last week is when I finally changed a few things...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

with all the intake mods, going on, I felt I had to help out the exhaust side of things


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

and you know this, MAN!!

















TT race header FTW.

Garth


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60vw)*

u running that straight to a TT exhaust? how many resonators?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I wish I had a schrick cam gear, that'd be great.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

I got a brand new autotech lightened and adjustable one....for sale..still in the bag sealed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

$?


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

That is an old pic from my golf, motor is now in a rabbit, TT 2 1/4, no res.







. I'm dyin to hear it this spring.

Garth


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60vw)*

not even on the over axle part?!


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

No res at all, just the muffler, dynomax IIRC. Should be a demon







.
Garth


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60vw)*

hahah crazy...I got a flowmaster on mine now...
only vid i got soo far....the beast idling a few months ago...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

i think I posted mine already, but here they are again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JestyS2hS4Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGAE0SyScQc


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

man, now there's SNOW here!! i think u sent it over here







...
i'll be in the garage all day...
i'll post some new pics got another 16v in there, timing belt, waterpump, clutch job


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

going to pick up some more GOODIES! should have more PICS!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

been a little busy lately...BUT got some NEW goodies....
during the storm I had the car in the garage, i decided to get a battery tiedown and cleanup some wiring...NEW ground cables
"deka" battery $40


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

And I got the Short runner. woo hoo!!!



























_Modified by redGTInj at 6:19 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

whats the inside look like?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

at work...shhhhhhhhh








here's the link i posted pics up here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3652120


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

some updates...after some looking around, and test fitting....i figured out the stock throttle cable bracket from a scirocco 16v, will work!
i ordered it from the dealer today...my cost through work, was $19.20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i also got a scirocco 16v throttle cable coming from G.A.P. Had my buddy up there run to the warehouse and measure the MK2 golf/jetta cable to a scirocco 16v cable...
the scirocco cable is about 10 inches longer, so it should work out...maybe by this weekend!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

interested to see the test fit.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

yea me too! it's defentely not gonna be the prettiest thing with the fuel lines








but I think it will be worth it..in the end.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

UPDATE:
-got the scirocco cable today...defently much longer....did a test fit..should work pretty good....I also got an early VR6 cable coming from the dealer tommorow...if that one's longer I'll keep that one...
-got my NEW knock sensor today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
weather was nice, went for a little drive to the movies with the lady


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

dyin to drive a 16v!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_i'll post some new pics got another 16v in there, timing belt, waterpump, clutch job









<3 E Z outs


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

those are some super short runners for a NA motor.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_yea me too! it's defentely not gonna be the prettiest thing with the fuel lines

Consider 8V A2 fuel lines. They may not look much better, but maybe some. I agree that the 16V fuel lines with the long bent steel tubes at the end will look awful with the SRI.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

hahahah tortally agree...i'll have to find some locally...maybe i'll just get it running without them at first...we'll see..
been busy doing ALOT of little things on the car, but my digital camera isn't working








going to the grage now, it's been driving great, and the weather is getting nice..I wanna get some vids for you guys...i'll see what i can do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hahahah update: I just got my digi camera working....i gave it a few love taps








def have some pics today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

any more updates. I love this thread. I have some motivation for my 16v now. Does anyone know who can port Throttle bodies?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hahah awesome..thanx...been driving her around a bunch...got a bunch of pics I gotta upload, will do that tommorow, and i'll post them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my velocity one is for sale


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

recent vid of mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLlwbuJDI9c


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Wish i could pick it up. But, can't need to get new struts for the wifes beetle, and swap all my stuff from one shell to another. By mid summer i'll start getting all my engine stuff. Are the 1225 cat cams any good, i know you have the 1221's but might try these instead.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (RcrVdub)*

This thread makes me jealous


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*

hahah i hear ya...i'm uploading all sorts of stuff as we speak, although I should be sleeping.... 
about the cams, what's your setup looking like??


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahah i hear ya...i'm uploading all sorts of stuff as we speak, although I should be sleeping.... 
about the cams, what's your setup looking like??

I see nothing. you fail.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_recent vid of mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLlwbuJDI9c

OH my God!!!! That is freakin' awesome. Love everything about it.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (RcrVdub)*

Right now, it pretty much stock with a rebuilt bottom end. The PO says it was punched out to 2.1L, but i'm not sure. Either way, i'm shooting for 11:1 compression, At least a Scch stg 3 head, lightened valve train, lightened pulleys, and 2.5 exhaust. Looking for a 50mm intake as well. It currently has a chip, but if i need a new one, i'll do that as well. Sounds nice, but i just need to save to get there.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
I see nothing. you fail.

hahhah....i forgot what exhaust u have again?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

stainless TT exhaust magnaflow


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*

mk2 dash in the rabbit??? what cluster?? i had a rabbit, with a mk2 dash, but kept the rabbit cluster....what trans u have too?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

2y trans w/ low 5th gear swap. my entire car is basically ce2 including the cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

red gti needs some new parts.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

*UPDATE!*
whoa u changed your name!! nice u got a LSD in there?
finally got around to getting my camera from the garage, these are from a couple of weeks ago








i'll post more tommorow from the other day i took at the garage which aren't sooo good...








chilling outside the garage...








some GOODIES i added...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

OH i almost forgot...my FAVORITE exterior mod!


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

keeping an eye on this thread.. !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_*UPDATE!*
whoa u changed your name!! nice u got a LSD in there?
finally got around to getting my camera from the garage, these are from a couple of weeks ago








i'll post more tommorow from the other day i took at the garage which aren't sooo good...








chilling outside the garage...








some GOODIES i added...


























No LSD yet


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

cool...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

*UPDATE:* got some NEW pics from the garage...
car has been running REALLY good lately, especially after doing some more tuning, with the all of the nology stuff on...
went to go pick up my buddy, to go to a cheap bowling night, car was running great...i'm sure he'll chime in here.... 
then.......started misfiring....pulled over, thought it was maybe a cracked dist. cap, or arcing wire....it wasn't to be that easy...
still went bowling anyway next day swap over some other wires i had etc, and still had a big misfre in cyl. 4. 
ended up taking off the intake manifold and valve cover, last year I had a VERY similiar problem, and it ended up being a TT hd valve spring broke



















_Modified by redGTInj at 9:00 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

upon further inspection the exhaust valve in cylinder 4 was COMPLETELY soaked in oil, meaning the valve seal was pretty much non exsistent...
took the head off right there....17mins later....
look at the duration of that intake cam


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

got around to check oout the situation with the cyl 4 exhaust valve...took out the spring it's fine....so that's good.
the seal was destroyed which makes sense, due to the amount of oil on the valve...
good thing they aren't stock







it'll clean up nice...gave a call to collin at TT and he was familiar with the problem...he said due to the high lift of the cams, the retainers are hitting the valve seals, causing them to blow...
the TT ti retainers, come shaved down .0040 just for that reason...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

*UPDATE:*
went by the garage today for a bit....got a little more work done...
fixed the girls jetta too(in the background)











_Modified by redGTInj at 5:19 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

ended up taking out my Autotech Tri-y w/flexjoint and hi-flow cat, for a REAL header....
TT RACE header...i'm eager to get it back on the dyno and see what this header does, should be interesting


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_got around to check oout the situation with the cyl 4 exhaust valve...took out the spring it's fine....so that's good.
the seal was destroyed which makes sense, due to the amount of oil on the valve...
good thing they aren't stock







it'll clean up nice...gave a call to collin at TT and he was familiar with the problem...he said due to the high lift of the cams, the retainers are hitting the valve seals, causing them to blow...
the TT ti retainers, come shaved down .0040 just for that reason...









I went through this same issue awhile ago.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I also just got one of these the other day, now as good of a time as ever to drop the trans and slap this in there....








I picked up a bildon crank scraper too, but not sure if i'm gonna use it yet...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I went through this same issue awhile ago.









what'd u end up doing???


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
what'd u end up doing???

same thing you did. I had them redone w/ the correct ones when I had the head work done.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

hahaha we're out of our minds....








tach vid revving her out a bit... i was filming and driving












_Modified by redGTInj at 6:21 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

the other half of 21 tuning...new clutch, USRT shift linkage, coolant flush.....
then speeding ticket http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I havent looked at this thread in a minute. George we gotta get better video when shes all back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That clutch looks crazy


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

bump for some goodies arriving today... pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow watched!
Screw building something hella crazy, I'll just rebuild and tune a CIS-e 16v 2l with a 1.8l head, and some minor head work. Should be cool! I love/hate CIS-e!


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_I also just got one of these the other day, now as good of a time as ever to drop the trans and slap this in there....








I picked up a bildon crank scraper too, but not sure if i'm gonna use it yet...


You better start buying PP by the case, those solid hub pucked discs show no Mercy! But they shift so nice, once you're moving of course, had one in the daily for a while, man that ish got old with a 8lb FW. I love your progress with this setup and that is a nice looking mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Garth


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

make your own triple strap PP


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_
You better start buying PP by the case, those solid hub pucked discs show no Mercy! But they shift so nice, once you're moving of course, had one in the daily for a while, man that ish got old with a 8lb FW. mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yea i'm thinking about selling this one, and getting a clutchnet with sprung center instead...


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_
I love your progress with this setup and that is a nice looking mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks man...more progress pics. 
with the head off and in need of a new clutch i decided to take out the block and trans as one... and do a bunch of little things...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*









21Tuning reinforced front motor mount bracket
















lightened alternator pulley


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

you know what, it was time to freshen this beast up! 
up on the stand








pull the pan, looked good in there
























little prep work
















painted with new parts!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_make your own triple strap PP

that what you did?? i like the amount fo options clutchnet has to offer, might have to get something from them...


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I've only hit the ground a couple times. I sent that header back and got a downpipe.

















having second thought about the tt race header my rabbit aint quite as low as yours but im not looking forward to scrappin asphalt....good looks on the bunny! hot video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_wow no replies.....









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNIjVQLgdiw
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fuelsparkcompression at 2:31 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (fuelsparkcompression)*

ahhahaha i just watched that! fun times....
me and Fuelspark....have been very busy lately....finally got some new pics to post up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got the head ready to get put on...had this head since like 05 it's been through alot...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

putting it back together...photo credit(fuelsprakcomp...)








finished product...








teaser pic of what's to come...


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Very cool post. You have me all geeked up on my build. 
Question about the Velocity TB and 50mm intake...
how do these parts stack up to the ABF TB/intake???


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (greekin2)*

are you still using CIS?? if so you'll have to stick with the 50mm and TB..the ABF uses a fuel rail, and EFI injectors, and the TB on the abf, is a Single butterfly, design...not interchangable with the stock US 16v parts...
BUT if your digi or standalone the AF stuff could be good...The velocity TB is rare...you don't see them anymore, BOTH the primary and secondary butterfiles are bored out...giving a total of 6mm larger area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Got ya.. I am going to use the ABF ECU (EFI). I was just wondering because the ABF intake is much larger than the 50mm. As well as the TB which is the seems to be comparable to the 1.8T factory TB. Anyways I know how creative people are here and figured the ABF intake/TB could be modified to work with CIS....
Remember the ABF motor was purposely killed because of the VR6
I also want to get as much out of the engine. not going Turbo...

ABF intake
























ABF TB








_Modified by greekin2 at 8:27 AM 5-10-2008_


_Modified by greekin2 at 8:30 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (greekin2)*

I think the ABF runners measure 52mm...it's defentely possible to run with CIS, just a little time consuming...
posting pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hey just found this thread. good job!
thought id share what ive done , and where im headed
9A 2.0 16v stock lower end stock comp, very mild p+p, TT cams, early/euro non-lamda CIS, w/ some tweaks, knock sensor ignition out of a A2 gti.
did 140 whp and 180lbs trq.! dont remember the dyno type...ill try to dig my sheet up.... oh and im now on tranny #5, and on the bottle....fun fun!
now finishing up a stroker2.1 9A, forged pisions, 12.1 comp, better flowed head, bigger cams.... ill keep ya posted what it hits
keep up the good work! CIS rules


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*

welcome.....








hahaha those are some crazy numbers!! any pics of the setup??
what kind of clutch you run on that thing?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Started the car today after hanging out with mom dukes for a little...
it sounds crazy, with the header...i drove it around the block..it felt pretty good...NO i didnt floor it yet...
hopefully have some pics tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
it sounds crazy, with the header...i drove it around the block..it felt pretty good...NO i didnt floor it yet...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_welcome.....








hahaha those are some crazy numbers!! any pics of the setup??
what kind of clutch you run on that thing?

the first clutch i ran for about 5 years until it finally started to slip a little was a Sachs power clutch, now im running a ACT clutch,stage 2 IIRC... working great for 3 years now








pic of e. comp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_
the first clutch i ran for about 5 years until it finally started to slip a little was a Sachs power clutch, now im running a ACT clutch,stage 2 IIRC... working great for 3 years now








pic of e. comp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









clean! Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

yes very nice indeed!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (fuelsparkcompression)*

fun times...last night.....car is running real good...have some more pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I am curious to know how far you have adjusted the CIS-E and if you have used any extra-CIS enrichment tricks or power modules.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

since this is the CIS forum, what I came across during the tuning of the car even before getting it on the dyno was that it was running lean up top...I even had a bought a brand new Autotech power module...
not sure if you know how it works, but th epower module, pretty much send an extremely lean signal to the dpr and it adjusts fuel accordingly...
on autotechs Power module, even the highest setting they had, the peak DPR current shoots up to around 25 ma...which they claim is for 2.0 conversions running cis with mods... it would still run lean...
so I fixed it using a different higher pot, and It stays safe all the way to 8,000 rpm and the peak current sent to the DPR is above the 25ma that the power module is set to...
after that was solved the difference was night and DAY, and the A/F gauge shows it...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I plan on going back to the dyno very soon....just for an update of things that happen i'll put a list of the new stuff added since the last dyno...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

things modified since last dyno....
-Supertech Oversized, undercut Intake valves(had Supertech exhaust valves already)
-TT ti- retainers
-New lightweight lifters replaced
-Crank scraper
-4mm overbored throttle body(stock TB was used before)
-TT 4-1 Race header(tri-y and cat was sued before)
-Nology wires & Power core coil amplifier
-european KR fuel dizzy rubber boot
-phenlonic intake mnifold spacer
-intake manifold heat shield


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

quick vid...pulling her out of the garage after the rebuild...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbC8qRfnf7M


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Well, as I understand it, the PM doesn't send a "lean" signal, but insteads interrupts the current the ECU is sending to the DPR (about 12 milliamps at WOT) and sends a higher current instead. There's no "rich" or "lean" to it at that point, as "rich" and "lean" are interpreted in the ECU, not at the DPR. The DPR is the last stop in the circuit, and receives the correction from the ECU.
But, yeah, the PM cranks up the current in order to enrich--when it works. I had a lousy experience with a PM a few years back on my 8V, which needed a lot more fuel. The first one I got didn't work at all, and the second one worked only up to the fifth setting. Between the first and second PMs, I spent probably *12 hours* on the phone with Autotech trying to explain my problem. It took hours just to explain that I _had_ a PM. The guy I was dealing with kept recommending a PM to solve my lean-out problem.








Since that miserable experience, I have just adjusted the system instead of using a PM. But I am working on a CIS-E turbo right now that has taken all the adjustment I can throw at it and still needs more fuel. I'd like to build my own PM. I'd even try buying another from Autotech, but they don't seem to make them anymore.







I think the seventh setting would work for me in addition to the DPR adjustments I have made to the system.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

right on....
i did a few tests as I was "street tuning" the car before I had a chance to fine tune it on the dyno...
I got rid of the Autotech PM as well...I have a a home made one from eurowires....
if you have the car idling and with the test harness conencted you'll see the numbers jumping around...AUtotech sets the PM to have a predetermined signal....so on the highest setting the DPR value will read about 23.....meaning that when you engage the full throttle switch at idle, with out opening the throttle plate, it'll read 23.
meaning lean so it richens it up....
having it at that setting wasn't enough to have my setup stay fine until redline...so what I did was get a higher ohm pot, and switched it with the one that was on the homemade PM i have...
then I went you I adjusted the pot, so that at idle it would send a signal of 25 2 MORE than autotech PM, and drove around...it was better, but still leaning out at top...
so again i adjusted the pot, long story short I have it set to where at idle and I engage the fullthrottle switch the DPR current jumps to 28, with that It stays nice, all the way to 8,000rpm, and I can keep the overall mixture leaner, to still have a nice crisp throttle response...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

yea the guys at autotech are pretty weird.....it was pretty funny when I went to the dyno and was tuning the car, they had no idea what CIS was!! 
which was good, cause I just did my own thing...they just told me the A/F ratio, and I ended up adjusting A/f ignition and cam timing


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_meaning lean so it richens it up....

This is a good thread, so I don't want to get into a semantic duscussion here, but the DPR is nothing but an electromagnet. It understands nothing about "lean" and "rich." Based on voltage from the O2S, the ECU decides lean or rich, then sends a high current to the DPR if lean and a low current if rich. That is _the_ decision. The DPR simply responds to current (the current being the result of the decision that the ECU has made) like a piece of steel responds to a magnet. Sending your own modified current to the DPR is not the same as tricking the coolant temp sensor into sending a false rich signal to the computer. The former is forcing the DPR closed, whereas the latter is tricking the ECU into thinking "lean."
So, can you point me to a diagram or a source for this home-made PM? 
I am curious to know if I can squeeze more fuel out of this system by passing a higher current through the DPR. The bottom line of CIS-E tuning is that, when the DPR is clamped completely shut, there is no more fuel to be had. I wonder how close I am to that point simply through adjustment.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

i uderstand...this is just for the sake of of a way of seeing if the PM's are working properly...the one I use now connects to the coolant temp sensor, and uses an adjustable pot...where as the Autotech did not...
i ended up going to radio shack and getting a higher output adjustable pot...
i was just pointing out that, I know it works cause I can see the amount of change thru the DPR...that's all...
have u ever used the Techtonics PM?? those are replicas of homemade ones...and u could add an adjutable pot to it


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

here's a good thread, on making a PM....you can see here, they're using 1k ohm pot. i ended up swapping out for a 3kohm adjustable pot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=840484


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

BAD NEWS UPDATE:
spun rod bearing...doesn't look good...i'll put pics of the mess...
i think i'm retiring....


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_BAD NEWS UPDATE:
spun rod bearing...doesn't look good...i'll put pics of the mess...
i think i'm retiring.... 


It starts to get real old doesnt it....all for the sake of what? Trust me, I am on the fence a lot....thinking about selling all of my "toys" buying a nice bicycle and kicking my feet up. 
Sorry to hear the bad luck bro.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Boh. You should find a cheap low mileage 9A bottom end to swap in. There is no point in spending lots of money rebuilding a bottom end when there are so many B3 Passats out there with junk automatic transmissions.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

nicely said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ONLY cylinder 4 rod had damage..all others were perfect..AND this is the same cylinder i've had ALL my head problems in...including leaking valve seals/bent exhaust valves....
you cant see too good in the pic, put it's as thing as tin foil...this was a long time problem....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

i'm thinking that since the bearings were soo worn, and eventually spun, that it was causing the rod to protrude into the chamber and damage the valves....
makes sense??


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I guess it depends on how long your cam duration is. I wouldn't think a few thousandths extra piston travel would be enough to make contact, but you must have bent valves for a reason.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

well the cams have 11.4 mm of lift...and the head has been shaved a few times







...
just to get the motor to TDC, i have to advance my cam timing ~3 degrees....because of how the cam timing gets retarded from shaving...
is there a way to know how much has been taken off??? 
the head is at the machine shop... the last time i had the head off the exhaust side valve seals were leaking and the vlaves ended up being bent....
THIS time i took the piston out, and it looks like the exhaust AND intake were hitting, when the bearing spun..I will know for sure exactly if any of the valves are bent in 4...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

A somewhat crude way would be to measure with a micrometer the number of degrees you have to advance the cam, then calculate the portion of the cam pulley's circumference described by the angle of advancement of the cam. That would be the thickness of material removed from the bottom of the head. 
Follow? It's crude, but it would give you an idea. I still think you'd have to be down into the intake seats to have decked it enough to cause interference problems from that bearing failure. As bad as that bearing is, it would still give no more than .010-.020 extra upward travel, wouldn't it?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

well the problems were always with the exhaust side...where there is no valve relief....
although this time, i saw that there were marks in the valve reliefs on the intake side...
i should find out by the end of today, which valves if any were bent...if none were bent...then thats fine....still have to find out why the 2 exhaust valve seals were leaking a tiny bit...when the head just got done a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

The exhaust valves are so high up into the 16V head that I can't see the valve being anywhere near in the way around TDC. No cam, no matter how wild, has the valves that far open around TDC.
It will be interesting to know what you learn about this.
As for the seals, I have seen them leak right away if they get damaged going in.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

yea i hear ya....I had a TT valve spring break on me once, and that caused the exhaust valve to bend









i'll have to see what the valves look like...i'll check tommorow...
i went today and the seals were fine....the valves were dry...so that's good...
i'll check to see if the valves are bent tommorow...
if they check out fine, then just gonna swap in a low mileage 9a block...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

just got home from work....and from the shop..
the head is fine...no bent valves, or funny stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so i'm happy about that...lots of $$$ in there....


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

good good good... 
don't give up on her...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (greekin2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekin2* »_good good good... 
don't give up on her...
















X2


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

small timeline of the latest events.....
car running good....








installed one of these...
















shot of the Beast header








new trans mount stage 1 poly...








normal day at 21tuning


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

day BEFORE going to the dyno 
















checking stuff out hours later...
















finding out the problem... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








pulling the $$$ head off...








pulling it out....next day








parts stripped from block.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

that sucks man, but im glad you are getting it taken care of and not giving up


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
shot of the Beast header








new trans mount stage 1 poly...










what is your front mount & PS mount setup? my 4-1 always vibrated against something....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

BBM front solid mount, and early MK2 side mount with poly insert...
and 21Tuning reinforced front motor mount bracket


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

nice looks good


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

I heard you got your stuff back....I'll get those lifters for you and we'll put beast jr







together!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

are you running the lighter lifters also?
I think part of the problem with the header was that I had the motor in when i installed it so I had to drop the K-frame down to get it up to the head... the PS (old style) mount was touching on one side like the K-frame awas not aligned right...
No matter now cos the whole thing is coming out anyway.
I'm actually planing to keep a rubber (non-hydro diesel) front mount but restricting movement old skool style


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

haha ok yea i got mad stuff


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

i put mine in with the motor installed.....i just took the top part of the intake manifold off....and it fit right in...
as for head
2.0 head worked
Supertech .5mm oversize intake valves
Supertech .5mm oversize exhaust valves
TT ti-retainers
Autotech valve springs(had a TT spring snap on me)
INA lightweight lifters
Supertech valve seals
Cat 1221 cams 11.4mm
i ran that diesel mount for awhile..not bad at all


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_i put mine in with the motor installed.....i just took the top part of the intake manifold off....and it fit right in...


why didnt i think of that LOL...
my head is set up same except i got the Supertech Ti retainers that were/are designed for the high lift.
I just remembered i put the light lifters in my son's build with the 268/276 cams... so i gotta buy another set


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

yep i've been there with that problem already.....the cams i run have 11.5mm of lift..slightly more than the TT 288's...
i was running into reatiners valve seal problems....the TT retainers are supertech retainers, just different sticker. they come shaved .0040.
did u end up using supertech valve seals....they're nice!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_BBM front solid mount, and early MK2 side mount with poly insert...
and 21Tuning reinforced front motor mount bracket


















looks familiar


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

taking mine to the dyno soon...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

post up them numbers!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_post up them numbers!

alternator died on the way there. fixed that w/ a new one. 200$...lame. then the clutch grenaded. luckily close to a friends shop... so... no dyno.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

ohh man now you sound like me!!!
man i'm soo pissed I didnt get a chance to get back on the dyno with ALL the new **** I did...i was going the next day...to the same mustang dyno i did my other runs on...
the car was stronger especially the header!! and the valves!
it was a killer








what kind of dyno??




_Modified by redGTInj at 6:05 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

what kind of clutch u gonna put in there now??
just the clutch or the dual straps on the PP??


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

my clutch is triple strap. I think the clutch just died. mustang dyno.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

nice...what disc were you using?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

*Good news...*
got the new donor motor today...
had it delivered to the garage...
9a - 2.016v 88k original miles, auto passat.
came complete with head, intake manifold, starter, exhaust manifold, and a bunch of other little things...
cracked her open, and looks real good...(bigwiggen is getting the head)
I'm waiting for a few freshenup parts to get here(should be here friday) and i'll start putting it back together for now...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

stock 210mm clutch. same thing I'll use again.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

habe u seen some of the clutch net stuff...u can order just a disc from the website.....they offer a bunch of different ones


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
cracked her open, and looks real good...(bigwiggen is getting the head)


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

I placed an order today....and it should be here on thursday!!
JE 83.5mm(40 over) 11.3:1 pistons








can't wait til they get here! 
now i gotta get some ARP rod bolts...still looking for the best price


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_I placed an order today....and it should be here on thursday!!
JE 83.5mm(40 over) 11.3:1 pistons








can't wait til they get here! 
now i gotta get some ARP rod bolts...still looking for the best price

That is exactly the setup I was looking for....what did it cost you and what does it include? rings, pins, etc? where did you get them?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*

i have a couple 1/2 sets of the Ford 302 ARP rod bolts, have used them in several motors for a lot less $$.
When you take the rods i to get resized just give them the bolts too - they just spin the OD of the head down a little and they work perfect.
Then when they resize, they will have done all the pre-torqueing so all you gotta do when you assemble is go straight to the final torque spec...
if you're interested i can sell you one of the 1/2 sets - but if you plan to build another 4cyl i would just get a whole one... http://www.Summitracing.com has beat everybody's prices unless u find a Texer that has a set they didnt use


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

awesome info ohio... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

MJM has the cheapest ARP rod bolts I've seen.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2350


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_
That is exactly the setup I was looking for....

Got something in the mail today!! 
83.5 11.3:1











































_Modified by redGTInj at 10:59 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Wow...those are too pretty to hide in a block! It looks as though they have some dome to them? I am surprise that much for just 11.3:1 compression ratio? How noticable is the dome? fingernail thinkness?
And were those made specifically for you, or are they an off the shelf item?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

83.5? pusssyyyy


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

hahah, i'll see what i can get out of this setup...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_Wow...those are too pretty to hide in a block!

I know, but they'll do more good in there...TRUST me!!

_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_ It looks as though they have some dome to them? I am surprise that much for just 11.3:1 compression ratio? How noticable is the dome? fingernail thinkness?


the spec sheet states: Dome height- 1.52mm
i got the 11.3:1 compression, because I've had my milled down a bunch before....12:1 should be very nice









_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_
And were those made specifically for you, or are they an off the shelf item?

i gave u the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
Got something in the mail today!! 
83.5 11.3:1

_Modified by redGTInj at 10:59 PM 6-12-2008_

looking GOOD!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_MJM has the cheapest ARP rod bolts I've seen.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2350

We _guarantee_ not only the best price, but largest VAG stock of ARP goodies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_Wow I forgot about the forum!!!
I'm psyched to post this up here...some people might have seen it already...








This car was put together and Tuned by 21tuning!(me & friends check the sig.) it's my daily driver and is pretty fun








i'll post some pics , and dyno chart
enjoy! 
160whp







(on a mustang dyno...going to a dynojet soon







)
130 ft lbs.

9a block(with damaged pistons) check out "nightmare" thread w/ oil windage tray
2.0 head 
shaved a bit...ported & Polished intake & exhaust ports, chambers, bowl work,Supertech ex valves .5mm oversize,stock intake valves...
Autotech valve springs, INA lifters, 
Cat Cams 1221's 283/279
TT adjustable cam gear(advanced 3.5)
eurosport airbox w/K&N and homemade Cold air setup
dubspeed intake arm
50mm intake mani w/ polished inner runners upper & lower
custom heat shield between valve cover & manifold
Stock TB -ported and polished (got the Velocity one waiting)
ABF head gasket
Lightweight Flywheel
lightweight, crank, WP,PS,alternator, intermediate pullies
autotech header(tri-Y street) hi flow cat
TT exhaust with flowmaster
external oil cooler
homemade fuel enrichment module


dynoed my car too man.......so you might have some more power then me lol


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Bigwiggen)*

my computer blew up over a month ago








havent been able to get online....except at work


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_my computer blew up over a month ago








havent been able to get online....except at work










blew up how...get it to me, im a nerd with that ****, and if it stumps me i can pass it along to a professional


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Bigwiggen)*

it says " No operatig system found"


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_it says " No operatig system found"

hand it over, i got a guy, real cheap. fix you right up


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Bigwiggen)*

hahah it still had widows 98 on it!! i gotta get a new one..might be picking up a laptop soon...
anyways...dropped off all the parts i had stocked up at the machine shop... 
i havent been at the garage in over a month....
i did get a momo wheel at waterfest though....


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahah it still had widows 98 on it!! i gotta get a new one..might be picking up a laptop soon...
anyways...dropped off all the parts i had stocked up at the machine shop... 
i havent been at the garage in over a month....
i did get a momo wheel at waterfest though....










momo team steering wheel, with red stiching?!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (Bigwiggen)*

red stitiching absolutely....ive had the hub for years! now i gotta get my hands on some OMP racing seats...that are hiding out somewhere...


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

hey george...i tried sending you a PM...i'm not sure if you got it...your the only dude with a multimeter that i know...could you just take a look at my sh!t...and make sure it's running the correct ohms...thanks man.


_Modified by raverhaze69 at 1:21 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*

yea i can do that....tonight I got band practice... tommorow after work i can check it out for sure...


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hey George thanks for the lifters


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

i had them in my toolbox for a while now....I really need to come by and check out how your car is coming...maybe it'll give me some motivation


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

haha yea ur the reason i got a 16v and then i thought u were gettin out of it for a lil while there. come by anytime, now i can put my lifters and cams in n i heard ur the man for the job


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_haha yea ur the reason i got a 16v and then i thought u were gettin out of it for a lil while there. come by anytime, now i can put my lifters and cams in n i heard ur the man for the job

X2..........i had a scricco 16v...george d knows that story, anyway, it was the most fun i ever had in a car, it revved to fast, and was so much fun to drive......i lite it on fire while driving it......put the fire out and i thought all hope was lost.....george D came over, 24 hours later.......RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP!!! We traced EVERY wire, replaces connectors, hoses, wires, cap, rotor, fuel lines, tons of ****! Ill never forget......few months later, i bought my GTI


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_haha yea ur the reason i got a 16v and then i thought u were gettin out of it for a lil while there. come by anytime, now i can put my lifters and cams in n i heard ur the man for the job

Are you the one who had the GTI, and you were goin parts crazy.......givin me some 16v challenger! I came by in a white fox with george d me and my friend Jojo


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

yea that me


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_yea that me

hows the car comin?


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

good but slow. getin her painted by the end of august







then ill be spendin the winter puttin her back together hopefully being "done" by june even tho vw are never done


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_good but slow. getin her painted by the end of august







then ill be spendin the winter puttin her back together hopefully being "done" by june even tho vw are never done 

you know it!........but youll be turning the key in june ish?


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hopefully


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_hopefully

trust me, i have seen MANY OTHER 16v, and mk2 projects.......set some goals, keep them small, and stick to it! dont take on too much at one time...


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

its real easy to get hyped up on things and get to many different ideas for what u realy wana do. but yea im start getting things back together


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

nice good to hear! i should have my block back by wednesday...then waiting for a few more goodies....then i'll be putting her back together....i'll come pick u up, and we'll head to the garage...
i'll show u a few tricks of the trade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_its real easy to get hyped up on things and get to many different ideas for what u realy wana do. but yea im start getting things back together

whats your overall goal? all motor? forced induction? highway killer? autocross? 1/4 mile? street cruiser?


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

haha sounds good george yea i learn new things every time i work on my gti. and as far as my goal for the motor i would like it to be a highway machine but idk if i can get that without havin a motor as crazy as georges so maybe forced induction is the best way


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

the last time right before she blew again....it was even way faster then when u were in it!! had it out on 21 with the monty green and the fox....fun times...and on 80, with the two 8v's


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

haha thats awsome yea it pulled hard when i was in it i can't wait till see and ride in it again! when do u think ull have it back together?


_Modified by kylekocsis at 3:23 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

thanx for bringing over the wheel last night!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_thanx for bringing over the wheel last night!









sorry i couldnt help!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

no problem george


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

got my NEW oil pump today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's getting closer everyday........


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_got my NEW oil pump today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's getting closer everyday........

get it done before october.......october is 16v month.....BEST weather.......haha


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
get it done before october.......october is 16v month.....BEST weather.......haha

That is so funny you say that....I just told myself yesterday afternoon, between now and Nov. 1 my GLi runs at its optimum!







And I have thought that every fall since owning my 16v.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

october is show and go...I gotta get some drag radials next...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHETVW007* »_
That is so funny you say that....I just told myself yesterday afternoon, between now and Nov. 1 my GLi runs at its optimum!







And I have thought that every fall since owning my 16v.

i thought that 2 nights ago, i went for a hell ride, and im jsut like..........AHHHHH this IS 16v weather....sunroof open, heat on the feet, on number 1 or 2......RIPPING it everywere.....


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

hey george...can you PM me your number so i can hit you up...i just want to check what ohms i'm running at...i know that when my car wasnt running 100% i tuned the fuel mixture myself...but i didnt use any instrument to measure what i was doing...it was just done by ear...but anyway...hit me up so we could meet up one day that your available...


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*

lmk if u can get that hood for me n ill give u the cash for it. thanks


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrous16v* »_*my old car was a cis 16v with a 2.0l bottom end, euro intake cam,50mm runners,etc dynoed at 128.5hp @the wheels and 119 ft lbs of tq at the wheels, *with a 4 fogger nitrous system jetted for 60 hp it dynoed @ 188.2 @the wheels and 176.8 tq @the wheels. at the drag strip it would run 15.2 n/a and 13.70-13.90's with the 60 shot. with 100 shot jetting which would have been approx 228 @the wheels and 216tq @ the wheels it went 13.23 @ 103mph.which i have my time slips and dyno sheets from a dynojet dyno to prove it. with the hp your car shows its making you should be beating vr6's with no problem.







which im sure you arent.















http://www.myspace.com/nitrous16v

_Modified by nitrous16v at 8:30 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by nitrous16v at 9:02 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by nitrous16v at 9:03 PM 12-7-2007_

i had to point out........his mods, his dyno numbers........IDENTICAL to mine lol
15.2 george, i think i can do it! end of september, beggining of october, we go to the track.....16v weather...and i will show you!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

race lugo first


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

i think that guy meant to put 16..instead of 15.........


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

just got to work....lugos best 15.8 once, and 16.2 about 6 times


_Modified by redGTInj at 1:05 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

no it was 15.2 at maplegrove in reading pa, as soon as i find my time slips ill post to prove it.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

hahah nice! id like to know what the mph was.
try telling that to my buddy lugo










_Modified by redGTInj at 9:35 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_race lugo first









whenever he wants!
i went to veggie heaven yesterday.....CRUISED by lugo's just incase he heard the exhaust and wanted to chase lol


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hey the cams i got were the techtonics street ones http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...9.076


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

nice i had those before... i liked them alot... don't be afraid to txt or call me man...I'm down to help out.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyways.... New NEWS!!!
got the IM shaft yesterday it looks beautiful!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Ok man i wont, i just got my lsd so me n this guy jeff murcko r goin to try to put it in this weekend so after that ill put the beast back together. jus wanted to no if it would be easier to do cams while the motors in the car or on the stand?


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

we moved in dec and i still cant find the envelope with my slips in it, here is a video of me during one of the runs on nitrous.it would run 15.2 on drag radials no nitrous, 13.7 to 13.9 with a 60 shot. with slicks and with the 100 shot jetting the one and only pass it went 13.2 @103,with a 1.8sec 60 ft. in the video it was rich so im sure with more tuning it would have gone faster. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XdVw0Lx6gQ


_Modified by nitrous16v at 12:54 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

and this one is in my 84 gti that i reciently sold, it was a 1.8l 8v that ran 15.0 all day long, during bracket races the time varried but thats to be expected. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRHNmndPSDU


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

nice..I'm not much of a nutrous guy....
but what was done to the rabbit??


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

schrick 288 solid lift cam(to big for this head),stock head and intake,tt race header,2 1/4 tt exh. 1.8l gti bottom end re honed new rings and 1.8l 16v pistons(approx 13.5 to 1 comp),steel head gasket,arp head bolts, saab fuel distributor and vw plate,timing set at 28 deg total adv. 4k box with quaife,car was 1900 to 2000lbs never dynoed just drag raced. won bracet racing at superjam 2 years in a row,runner up 3rd year.


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

Hey george thanks again man. i almost have the trans all back together hopefully finishing it today







and i could find an oil cooler do u no where i could get one from?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

just goes to show 8v's are a waste of time


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

what about being able to run high 12's n/a in the quarter mile makes them a waste? Collin from techtonics did it with his back in the day.


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

comon george get this **** together already


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

getting the motor friday!! hopefully be putting it together and getting some vids on sunday


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_getting the motor friday!! hopefully be putting it together and getting some vids on sunday









hes alive! dude ive been calling! whats going on?! hows work?!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

just got the motor in and the oil coolers comin in tomorrow im physched. hopefully get it runnin soon. goin to work on it now hopefully figure some more wiring out. if u have that brake flaring tool thatd b cool so i can get those lines in


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_just got the motor in and the oil coolers comin in tomorrow im physched. hopefully get it runnin soon. goin to work on it now hopefully figure some more wiring out. if u have that brake flaring tool thatd b cool so i can get those lines in

sounds like your coming along pretty good!
i have started major surgery on my car!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

o yea nice wat r u doin? i went to put in my axels and when i opened the box all the axel bearing were rolling around the box so i had to put em all back in


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

those can be a little tricky..be very generous with the grease....been real busy...fixing stuff on scotties car in my spare time and crap...i'm taking a break at work now.....i'll try and remember those tools for ya!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_o yea nice wat r u doin? i went to put in my axels and when i opened the box all the axel bearing were rolling around the box so i had to put em all back in









major structural rust repair! headliner, seats, and carpet out, and then the cutting and welding starts.....then por, then dyna mat.....then put it all back in......i want to find MINT door cards, and MINT recaros.......i have good ones, i want MINT lol


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

ur crazy!!!....if it doesnt make it faster..it's not for me


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_ur crazy!!!....if it doesnt make it faster..it's not for me









im about to fall through the floor! i seriously took a hard turn and cracked the pan like 3 inches.........so its getting fixed and upgraded......but in the mean time with all the seats out it feels insane! dropped some lbs and now its a rocket ship lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

ur both crazy


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_ur both crazy









hahaha you will get there........me and george have different 16v opinions..........i like the stock clean oem thing.......im anal about little clilps and screws........george says F that, drop the weight make me go faster! lol
when are you hopping to turn key on the newest 16v beast?!
let me know if you need any help, im not as much of a guru as george d, but ive been all through that car, inside and out


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

tryin to turn the key this weekend hopefully. im gunna go put some more hours in it now. n yea i always need help with a bunch of stupid things. talk to george mayb u guys can come by toghter and well get her runnin


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

on my way home..got a nice paycheck this week...the motor is in my garage as we speak....gonna be working on her..


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

wats her name?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_wats her name?

the beast lol


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

haha she better live up to her name


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

Damn George! Long time no talk! The car really is a beast!!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Aetsh)*

hahah hell yea...i'm at working running some time







...I started the beast up sunday night for the first time with the new setup...it sounded like hell and it was late....after work today i'll see if I can stop by and work on her a little... i gotta check out kyles 16v, and scotties 1.8t and all of this by SUNDAY for show and go!!!


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Please tell me you're gonna have a full part in the next Animal video? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Aetsh)*

Beast number 2 is alive. just got her started, fill the garage wit smoke







just like u said. just a few coil wires in the wrong spot and it started right up man. just needs a good tune now







also got the usrt linkage in just have to dial that in too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ur the man, and thanks again i couldnt have done it without ur help










_Modified by kylekocsis at 11:18 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

Are you Jeffs brother by chance? The kid who rides? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_Beast number 2 is alive. just got her started, fill the garage wit smoke







just like u said. just a few coil wires in the wrong spot and it started right up man. just needs a good tune now







also got the usrt linkage in just have to dial that in too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ur the man, and thanks again i couldnt have done it without ur help









_Modified by kylekocsis at 11:18 PM 10-14-2008_

awesome to hear!!!
so cool!
i took a nice hell ride tonight with demetri (from na) he got a 16v (nick papas old one) and we went for a nice cruise....pm me when your workin on this thing man i wanna see it!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hahahah I'm verrrry slowly working on putting together a part....my car isn't doing soo good, so I might take a break from it...for a loooooooong time....
nice kyle! i will make time to stop by for sure...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

I heard D got that car....hows it run pretty good?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_I heard D got that car....hows it run pretty good?

its nice, its clean, it runs great.........shes just old and tired........revs fast, but builds NO power.........i think the problem is that he has a 1.8l intake manifold, and its starvin it....if he does a few subtle mods, the car will feel great!
car outhandles the hell out of me.......pss bilstein coilovers and some good tires........BIG difference, he also has stainless steel brake lines, serious rotors, and serios pads......the brakes feel amazing, like a race car........lol
so whats the deal with your car?! are you still in the old garage in bloomfield? i drove by the other day it looked too quiet?


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Aetsh)*

haha yea im jeffs brother thats how i met george..........n yea just text me whenever u have time to come by and bring bigwiggen so he can check it out. 


_Modified by kylekocsis at 2:49 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
its nice, its clean, it runs great.........shes just old and tired........revs fast, but builds NO power.........i think the problem is that he has a 1.8l intake manifold, and its starvin it....if he does a few subtle mods, the car will feel great!
car outhandles the hell out of me.......pss bilstein coilovers and some good tires........BIG difference, he also has stainless steel brake lines, serious rotors, and serios pads......the brakes feel amazing, like a race car........lol
so whats the deal with your car?! are you still in the old garage in bloomfield? i drove by the other day it looked too quiet?


hahaha, i found this thread so im subscribed. 
my first 16v and im loving it. i really got the bug. george, i need a 50mm, euro intake cam, and maybe something along the lines of a velocity throttle body














, lets make this happen


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_

hahaha, i found this thread so im subscribed. 
my first 16v and im loving it. i really got the bug. george, i need a 50mm, euro intake cam, and maybe something along the lines of a velocity throttle body














, lets make this happen









o boy


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahahah I'm verrrry slowly working on putting together a part....my car isn't doing soo good, so I might take a break from it...for a loooooooong time....
nice kyle! i will make time to stop by for sure...

call me up, take my car for a ride........you will get back into it!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

oooooo george dont give up on the 16v yet! come by and check mine out itll get u psyched again man


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
o boy









got my 50 mil. cost - $0


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_
got my 50 mil. cost - $0









nothing is free my friend nothing..........
if nothign else, its like a good herion dealer, they give you your first bump "free" because they know your going to come back for more!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

haha, good analogy. this is true though. 

plus, already have my quaife lined up for me once a new clutch goes in maybe next month. the car is just begging for a lsd


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

whens the 50mm goin in? you have gaskets? injector seals? lets dooooooooooit


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

let me pay off some bills and order everything i need. new valve cover gasket is gonna go in at the same time since this one is shot.


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_let me pay off some bills and order everything i need. new valve cover gasket is gonna go in at the same time since this one is shot. 

while your in there, do lifters! takes 2 seconds, and there cheap, it will quiet up the engine:laugh: 


_Modified by Bigwiggen at 3:41 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

lightweight?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_lightweight?

brazilian, oem "lightweight"


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

hahahhaha already putting $$$ into the 16v....was at Kyle's house last night...tuning up his whip...it prrss like a kitten...of course with 21tuning(my custom) fuel and ignition timing specs....
anothe buddy of mine dynoed his 1.8 16v scirocco, little boltons nothing major at all and put down 121WHP!!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahahhaha already putting $$$ into the 16v....was at Kyle's house last night...tuning up his whip...it prrss like a kitten...of course with 21tuning(my custom) fuel and ignition timing specs....
anothe buddy of mine dynoed his 1.8 16v scirocco, little boltons nothing major at all and put down 121WHP!!!


haha, yea, but im trying to keep this one simple. 

121 whp from a 1.8 with bolt ons? damn! thats really nice. now just define "bolt ons"


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahahhaha already putting $$$ into the 16v....was at Kyle's house last night...tuning up his whip...it prrss like a kitten...of course with 21tuning(my custom) fuel and ignition timing specs....
anothe buddy of mine dynoed his 1.8 16v scirocco, little boltons nothing major at all and put down 121WHP!!!

once the head is on my car, i wanna dyno it again! see what the head gave me.....i was 128.5 with a euro cam and 50mm and exhaust.......paper air filter, stock air box, stock everything else!!!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_

haha, yea, but im trying to keep this one simple. 

121 whp from a 1.8 with bolt ons? damn! thats really nice. now just define "bolt ons"
















x2 you can "bolt on" a head lol or "bolt on" cams!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

i don't even know.....def 1.8, stock intake manifold, stock exhaust manifold....
i wish i couldve dynoed after i had the ecu with the old setup.... and of course right before it blew...that **** was crazy


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_i don't even know.....def 1.8, stock intake manifold, stock exhaust manifold....
i wish i couldve dynoed after i had the ecu with the old setup.... and of course right before it blew...that **** was crazy

call me up this weekend!
you have to come for a ride~!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

what a day snowing outside!!! i can't believe it...maybe i'll have some motivation to work on my car.....or work on my OTHER car i'm getting on saturday!!!!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

velocity head


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_velocity head









i wish i had that back right now


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_what a day snowing outside!!! i can't believe it...maybe i'll have some motivation to work on my car.....or work on my OTHER car i'm getting on saturday!!!!










whatcha getting?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_
i wish i had that back right now


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *hiawata* »_
Painted, and fresh powerflex bushings, and a new "race" motormount.










what is this?!?!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_










whats going on with that head? is it being put to good use at least?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

yea try driving around here with that setup...thats when you start frind seem welding cracks...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_yea try driving around here with that setup...thats when you start frind seem welding cracks...

i was looking more at the front motor mount.....i was going to go with the solid one, but this looks cool any idea on what the hell it is?!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

if anything i would call bildon


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

anyone know if they sell phenolic spacers for 50mm intake manifolds?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_anyone know if they sell phenolic spacers for 50mm intake manifolds?

thats a question for george D!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
thats a question for george D!


well then, George D, do they sell phenolic spacers for 50 mils?????


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_

well then, George D, do they sell phenolic spacers for 50 mils?????
















a 50mm or a regular intake manifold is the same against the head.....you can port match the phenolic spacer to get better flow


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

correct


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

going to get "new" car at 6pm...


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

ur crazy man


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

got the car...it's in the garage.....


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
a 50mm or a regular intake manifold is the same against the head.....you can port match the phenolic spacer to get better flow


dude, i was asking you about the gasket for the manifold to the head and you said it was different. its probably on the last page when i asked


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_

dude, i was asking you about the gasket for the manifold to the head and you said it was different. its probably on the last page when i asked

im shot........the gasket from the manifodl to the head is the same.......the gasket BETWEEN the upper and lower is different


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
im shot........the gasket from the manifodl to the head is the same.......the gasket BETWEEN the upper and lower is different

yea cuz i already have that gasket. im going to order a phenolic spacer since i had great results with one on the rabbit


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_
yea cuz i already have that gasket. im going to order a phenolic spacer since i had great results with one on the rabbit

yeah? think its worth it?!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

i run one...mainly for the added torque... due to the runners being longer....similiar to why honds use throttle body spacers... i still have mine...u can use it for now, since i won't be able to with the short runner...I also have brand new bolts for the intake manifold


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

that will go on with the next head! ill have a euro intake cam for you too!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
yeah? think its worth it?!


absolutely. i had put it on and completely forgot about it when i replaced the turbo. i went for a LONG romping from 3 to 17 to 80 to 20 to 21 and when i got home i popped the hood to check everything. I put my hand on the intake manifold and pulled it back as a typical reaction but was suprised to see it wasnt hot. it was luke warm. I could keep my hand on it. I got freaked out by it and thought something was wrong with the car until I remember that i had put that spacer on


_Modified by Speed Stick at 3:03 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

my car jumped timing today on the way to school







, im in need of a good 16v head. whoever knows of one or has one, please shoot me a pm, thanks


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_my car jumped timing today on the way to school







, im in need of a good 16v head. whoever knows of one or has one, please shoot me a pm, thanks

got one, low miles.......its the head from george d's block, came from a salvage yard, BEAUTIFUL 2.0 head, STOCK clean, 80k miles on it.........ready to bolt on!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_my car jumped timing today on the way to school







, im in need of a good 16v head. whoever knows of one or has one, please shoot me a pm, thanks

what a pain, was the belt loose? tensioner shot?
honestly take this head, give it to a machien shop, get it hot tanked and painted for little $, put the euro intake cam in it, 50mm and call it a day!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_my car jumped timing today on the way to school







, im in need of a good 16v head. whoever knows of one or has one, please shoot me a pm, thanks

12 hour project!
get a vwms head gasket
full gasket set
timing belt/tensioner
water pump
belt set
oil 
coolant
head bolts
my head
and its done in no time!


_Modified by Bigwiggen at 1:48 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

jeez sorry to hear that....could always Be WORSE....believe me


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_jeez sorry to hear that....could always Be WORSE....believe me

lol , tell d about the head you sold me a few months back, i havnt even touched it, it would be perfect for him!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_jeez sorry to hear that....could always Be WORSE....believe me

i know man, i believe you after all the things you have been through with these motors. 
but i have not lost any love for this car and this motor. i still adore it and i will be picking up steve's head tonight and start the modding a little early. sounds like a good head and i know you used the block for your own car.


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

george, do you use g12 coolant in your car?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

mostly water, and a little g12...i could get ya some for cheaper


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

g12, you fancy MOFO's. lol i use standard napa green sh!t..........and i mix it 1/3 green 2/3 distilled water......then one bottle of watter wetter


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

i just bought a new, useless toy for my car lol you all will see soon!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

it doesnt hurt using free g12


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_mostly water, and a little g12...i could get ya some for cheaper

thanks but i have a crap load of it from my urS4 that i never got to use and was wondering if it works well with these cars.


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_it doesnt hurt using free g12









lol too fancy..


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

head is in my possession. thank you steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

np np see if you can find those dyno charts!!!!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

ill look through my pc for you


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

sweeeeet im psyched man.....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

that head will do some good...it looks like my old head that i sold awhile back...i wish i still had it, i would've hooked it up, complete with cams and everything....


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_that head will do some good...it looks like my old head that i sold awhile back...i wish i still had it, i would've hooked it up, complete with cams and everything....

dam i wish!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

looks like i'll be working on the beast this weekend....it's been awhile...gotta get some parts today


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_looks like i'll be working on the beast this weekend....it's been awhile...gotta get some parts today

nice! ill be stopping by!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

cool u can check out the beast II. got some very interesting plans for it....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

oh yea as for cams...shricks are TOO overpriced....and anything over 260 duration is gonna be lumpy idle...just due to the nature of CIS.... we'll talk


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_oh yea as for cams...shricks are TOO overpriced....and anything over 260 duration is gonna be lumpy idle...just due to the nature of CIS.... we'll talk

lumpy is not a bad thing.....torque loss is.....but i want to REV out......so cat cam 261's might be the winner, its a good combination.........ill talk to you this weekend! lol ive been talking to jeff moss too!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hahaha good luck..he probably don't remember anymore! but it's good to see you doing research....u got some catching up to do.......literally


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahaha good luck..he probably don't remember anymore! but it's good to see you doing research....u got some catching up to do.......literally










oooooooooo, just think in the 1/4 mile i can always hop the 60' on you


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I'm running 268/276 Schrick profile regrinds. A lot more affordable!!
Don't feel its THAT lumpy but its a nice smooth combo all the way past 7000rpm... With the GIAC chip it has no redline that i've found...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hahahah what about the 1260ft after that


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahahah what about the 1260ft after that









hahah soon
!!!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

damn....talking big...first you gotta get through beast II


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_damn....talking big...first you gotta get through beast II 

that thing even on the road?!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

it's in the garage..chilling....not sure what car i'm gonna put insurance on yet....I or II


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

im guessing beast II utilizes 16 valves as well???









oh btw, head is good, timing never jumped. spun rod bearing, woohoo


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

i was gonna say.i've never seen a belt jump before...they move alot, when old, but never seen one jump....how did you find out rod bearing?


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_i was gonna say.i've never seen a belt jump before...they move alot, when old, but never seen one jump....how did you find out rod bearing?

got the car towed to kleinwagen cuz i dont have a garage to work out of anymore. he pulled the pan and found the damage. he didnt think there was any damage to the rod or crank but i went back yesterday and there might just be. i wont know for sure until monday.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

If it needs a crank LMK, I got a 1.8 knife edged one sitting and a couple 2.0 ones will be ready to go later.
I just got done fixing the spun rod bearing in my son's GLI. If you spun a rod bearing you need to both regrind or replace the crank AND get the rods resized and bolts replaced... otherwise it'll just happen again. I got an extra set of VW ARP rod bolts and a couple sets of the Ford 302 ones...


----------



## fabstaMKII (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Man..what can I say, after reading this whole thread it makes me wish I lived down the street from u guys!!
Much respect to you George and the other guys as well, I consider myself an intermediate when it comes to this stiff but very eager to learn. I just wanted to say that what you're doin is awesome and DONT GIVE UP








I am finally at the crossroads of what to do as far as my motor... I do know I want to keep it CIS-e and NA I currently have eurosport intake/race headers & exhaust , lighten flywheel ACT HD clutch. Recently I purchased a 50mm iintake mani(extrude/honed) and was just wonderin if I go w/ just the euro intake cam (for now) can I get away with just puttin the cam in and not worrying bout HD springs and what not like to know what u guys think.
Peace


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (fabstaMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fabstaMKII* »_\
I am finally at the crossroads of what to do as far as my motor... I do know I want to keep it CIS-e and NA I currently have eurosport intake/race headers & exhaust , lighten flywheel ACT HD clutch. Recently I purchased a 50mm iintake mani(extrude/honed) and was just wonderin if I go w/ just the euro intake cam (for now) can I get away with just puttin the cam in and not worrying bout HD springs and what not like to know what u guys think.
Peace 

absolutely! euro intake cam on a stock head, with a 50mm and exhaust......thats my car, just motronic! i love it, great torque great power, the 50mm makes you want to rev it out.....so much fun! i would suggest some tuning after the cam, to get the most out of it, consider the autotech power module.


----------



## fabstaMKII (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
i would suggest some tuning after the cam, to get the most out of it, consider the autotech power module.









thanks Big......BTW would u recommend an adjustable cam sprocket to help tune and get the most out of it???
Peace


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (fabstaMKII)*

nice I miss my 1.8...it was fun and i beat the crap ot of it, every on ramp, exit ramp, everywhere....euro intake cam is a decent cam, more like a tease...i had a setup years ago, with a 1.8 and the $380 techtonics camset....you can use them with stock valve spings...that car would move out pretty good... i had bosal header on it..and a fuel enrichment..


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_nice I miss my 1.8...it was fun and i beat the crap ot of it, every on ramp, exit ramp, everywhere....euro intake cam is a decent cam, more like a tease...i had a setup years ago, with a 1.8 and the $380 techtonics camset....you can use them with stock valve spings...that car would move out pretty good... i had bosal header on it..and a fuel enrichment..

listen to this man! he has more experience than anyone else!!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_nice I miss my 1.8...it was fun and i beat the crap ot of it, every on ramp, exit ramp, everywhere....euro intake cam is a decent cam, more like a tease...i had a setup years ago, with a 1.8 and the $380 techtonics camset....you can use them with stock valve spings...that car would move out pretty good... i had bosal header on it..and a fuel enrichment..


you're 1.8 was great, i remember when i first met you and we went for a ride i couldnt believe how fast it was. 
and i can not believe you. you bought that car from the exxon on 46?!!







i was there few weeks back and was looking at the car. it is siick man. good luck with it.
on another note, gti is back and feeling good (knock on wood). im taking it easy for now to make sure all is well before the modding begins


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

u need the 9a block?


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

ill let you know how things go. so far everything is good. kleinwagen said the crank looked a little "iffy" so im gonna drive this thing around and if anything goes, ill give you a call


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

no prob....who had the coated bearings u were talkin about?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

you should be ok for awhile, with the new rod bearings...change te oil a few times pretty quickly to get all of the metal crap out of there...or just change filters a few times....
yup I love the scirocco...it runs perfect...i got it from the original owner...original title power windows mirrors works, bilstein coilovers, h&H bars front and rear, stainless steel brake lines, TT race downpipe, and TT stainless exhaust, OMP seats, roll bar, all rebuilt shift linkage...alpine system, 135,000 original miles...
and I got the 50mm back in my possesion


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_no prob....who had the coated bearings u were talkin about?

http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=709


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_you should be ok for awhile, with the new rod bearings...change te oil a few times pretty quickly to get all of the metal crap out of there...or just change filters a few times....
yup I love the scirocco...it runs perfect...i got it from the original owner...original title power windows mirrors works, bilstein coilovers, h&H bars front and rear, stainless steel brake lines, TT race downpipe, and TT stainless exhaust, OMP seats, roll bar, all rebuilt shift linkage...alpine system, 135,000 original miles...
and I got the 50mm back in my possesion









will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yea i was getting gas int he gti and i looked over and saw a white rocco with a for sale sign and ran right over. i looked at the sign and said something like "for race use only" and looked inside and saw all the race goodies. I thought the motor was probably built like crazy since it said for race use only. thats sweet that it is stock other than a few exhaust mods. the car is fresh as hell. 
with a 50mm and some cams that thing will rev all day



_Modified by Speed Stick at 2:21 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

got insurance for the beast II today...now have to get it registered


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_I'm running 268/276 Schrick profile regrinds. A lot more affordable!!
Don't feel its THAT lumpy but its a nice smooth combo all the way past 7000rpm... With the GIAC chip it has no redline that i've found...

who makes these regrinds?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

i think i got them from Delta - $220 shipped plus the shipping cost of my cores. They have whatever profile you want iirc.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (fabstaMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fabstaMKII* »_
Recently I purchased a 50mm iintake mani(extrude/honed) and was just wonderin if I go w/ just the euro intake cam (for now) can I get away with just puttin the cam in and not worrying bout HD springs and what not like to know what u guys think.
Peace 

really the 16v needs more help on the exhaust side than it does on the intake. If you're going to spend $$ on a cam i'd go bigger than a euro - for street driving. i did a lot of research before settling on the 268/276 combo and found nothing but good reports from those that went that route. It was my choice to add the HD springs and Ti retainers - they're not needed but i pound my cars pretty hard!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*



OhioBenz said:


> really the 16v needs more help on the exhaust side than it does on the intake. QUOTE]
> can't be more right...been saying this for years..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> got the motor back on saturday, took a couple pics, i'll post them after work sometime..maybe take a few more... new oil pump is in, lightened/balanced intermediate shaft as well....buttoned up the oil pan, and the ARP head studs are on...
> next bolt that $$$$$$ head on


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4031126


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

if you look close, there's NO electrical connections...NO checking DPR values using multimeter, no input from O2 sensor to the airflow plate either....HAve to use exhaust sniffer to get perfect....
thought about it...but too much $$ for that


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

and to get it to work properly u have to use that small box on the end...the warm up regulator...they never came mounted on 16v's here in the US...
rabbit gti's use warm up regulators here, but in the place of the crankcase breather IIRC


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

ah hah, i see you have already looked into this!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

yearsss ago...my setup now, is good


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

They are from the kr 1.8 16v


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (slayer00)*

then it's not a REAL VW motorsport...i'd have to see the bottom to truly tell if it's a real VWMS...the "Real" VWMS actually have a cone under neath the rising plate, to direct air around the plate, alot smoother...i'll try to find a pic


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

this is a REAL vwms unit. The numbers match as well


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

nice pics..i couldnt find mine...started working on the motor, got the block all buttoned up....I need to pick up some more propane for the heater in the garage....i need to upload some pics i have so far...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

got a tank of propane last night for the heater....should be good with heat for a while...i'll be putting the head on the block today, and hopefully timing it up, so i can take it off the stand, and put the clutch and flywheel on... 
I promise i will take pics of everything... 
been driving beast II to work everyday, people are psyched on it everywhere i go.....i'll put pics of that up here too...because it IS a 16v


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Beast II needs a Beast motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

beast II is getting CIS-E turbo...but for now, some goodies, to beat up on all the 2.0's around


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_beast II is getting CIS-E turbo...but for now, some goodies, to beat up on all the 2.0's around









OOOOOOO boy, all this **** talk needs to be backed up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_beast II is getting CIS-E turbo...but for now, some goodies, to beat up on all the 2.0's around









im down for the challenge! lets get my video camera and take a ride on freshly paved 21


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

hahahah i gotta change a wheel bearing...changed the drivers side the other day, now i gotta do the pass. side...and she'll be smooth as silk...i drove the beast II to work everyday this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
soon enough, i'm gonna give her a little tune-up one day.....probably NOT this weekend, as I 'll be working on the motor


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

bigwiggen-http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4122302
is that what ur lookin for?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_bigwiggen-http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4122302
is that what ur lookin for?

absolutely, pms have been sent, funds are low now, i know if i miss this im going to kick myself in the ass


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

what have u got to say about beast II??


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

awsome i saw that i remembered that u were looking for one its pretty clean


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

saw beast II today heading over the bridge. sounded great and looked great too. cant wait to get my car back so they can get acquainted


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_what have u got to say about beast II??

its wonderful, i love the interior, the bottom of the cage needs to be por-ed lol, the bumpers are INSANE, the thing handles like its a rollercoaster on rails, the bbs's look insane on it! and shes QUICK!!!!!!
and wheres the 50mm that i bought?~!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hahah ooooh yea..i got an atm card and liscense, so whenever u want i'll have the $$$


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

finaly some PICS!! to a break from the garage to eat and post these up....
block on the stand....i know its a little dark








the $$$ head...








taking a break from working, to take a pic of the professor at work... the original 16v M.D.








top end buttoned put together, and lubed up....








pic of the garage lately...








the motor as of now....








pic of the garage as i left it, to come eat and upload these pics...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

wow some of those pics arout of focus as hell!! ahhahahah


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Motor is in.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

just read through this whole thread. Very inspiring and Im glad I found it since I just finished building my motor last night. I'm SO excited now!!!
There's a dyno sheet somewhere in my build thread but I made almost 130whp on a dynojet the day I pulled the original motor







Specs were 50mm, TT street cams w/ autotech cam gear, k&n filter and a blown out stock exhaust. To be honest I was surprised I broke 100whp!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3930310
since your in jersey I may have to stop by once its done to compare and contrast. p.s. love the white rocco








-Dave


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (TooClutchVW)*

Wow, that engine looks soooooo good!
The white rocco is yours too George?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Aetsh)*

awesome!! and welcome to the thread of our lives....nice 130Whp is Nice!
more pics of the rocco...









































_Modified by redGTInj at 9:34 PM 11-26-2008_


_Modified by redGTInj at 9:35 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_awesome!! and welcome to the thread of our lives....nice 130Whp is Nice!
more pics of the rocco...









































_Modified by redGTInj at 9:34 PM 11-26-2008_

_Modified by redGTInj at 9:35 PM 11-26-2008_

me = very jealous


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_me = very jealous









ditto. is the rollbar welded in or bolted?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (TooClutchVW)*

bolted in bar...i've been looking around to see what other little goodies I could put on the rocco, but EVERYTHING is done!!
it's got H&H rear sway bar, and stock rear sway bar....the front sway bar removed, and H&H control arm bar, poly bushings on the control arms, bilstein coilovers, stainless steel brakelines...
we'll see whats next for the rocco.....
anyways updat eon the ebast....finished conencting all the wiring back up, and all the lightweight pulleys on, and belts, hoses are on...bolted up the header...
gotta get some fresh gas, and fluids, and fire her up....


----------



## buko10 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

NICE roc. i have one too and need help with aligning the engine to reduce the vibration. pm send


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (buko10)*

got everything together and in the car....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

bringing home an oil pressure gauge from work...make sure all is good for the start up....


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

update this **** george is it done or wat i wana c what beast 1 can do


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

theyre were some major technical difficulties....but seem to be all worked out now... i have an 8v pulley, but i think its froma rabbit...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

*UPDATE*
oil pressure is OK now....factory specs are 28psi at 2k rpm....shes putting out 30 at idle, and 45 at 2k...
had her running for 45 minutes yesterday..took a little video..i gotta upload it...
maybe tajker her for a drive today.....


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

found another check it out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4150615


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

took the beast out around the block....








time for some tuning....good thing i got a LM1 to help with that


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

vids this time, or it didnt happen lol.....but seriously, lets see this thing run


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (TooClutchVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooClutchVW* »_vids this time, or it didnt happen lol.....but seriously, lets see this thing run









George, my car should be done this week. I'll grab my camera and let's go for a run. Also, my car has a date with beast II.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_took the beast out around the block....








time for some tuning....good thing i got a LM1 to help with that









lets feel the POWA
seriously, glad its all coming together GeorgeD. its been a long road for you, time to see it pay off.


_Modified by Junk T.I. at 5:45 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (TooClutchVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooClutchVW* »_vids this time, or it didnt happen lol.....but seriously, lets see this thing run









hahah ohhhh it runs!! the sound at idle is something to die for!!
i put a good 150 miles on her in the past 2 days....and it feels great...i havent floored it yet, as i'm not done tuning her yet...
I have the cams set 0 as of now, and ignition timing pulled back for now...also the stock ECU...I gotta put some more miles on her beofre I could start with my "REAL" tune....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Stick* »_
George, my car should be done this week. I'll grab my camera and let's go for a run. Also, my car has a date with beast II.









yea i'd liek to go in that car....for all the years i've seen it, I wa snever in it....man there's a lot of people wanting a piece of beast II...lugo switched his cam, and is looking to eat up some 16v's...
you guys better step UP!!
beast II will hopefully get a tune-up this week...deserves it...it's soo much fun!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
yea i'd liek to go in that car....for all the years i've seen it, I wa snever in it....man there's a lot of people wanting a piece of beast II...lugo switched his cam, and is looking to eat up some 16v's...
you guys better step UP!!
beast II will hopefully get a tune-up this week...deserves it...it's soo much fun!!

how is lugo's car running? i saw him a month ago and he told me the car mysteriously stopped running and wouldnt start. Did he figure everything out?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

yea we did...coil was shot....he's got a 276 in there now...i think u and steve might get spanked!!! it's gonna be goooooood...dont let me down!!!!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_yea we did...coil was shot....he's got a 276 in there now...i think u and steve might get spanked!!! it's gonna be goooooood...dont let me down!!!!


steve needs to give lugo a shot. if he cant beat him then i have no shot in hell. steves car is alot faster than mine.


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

i spanked VR's rather soundly with just a 2.0-16v that had some head & exhaust work + a TT chip... Last time I ran the DubDash there wasnt a VR that could get me off their bumper.... 100+mph down back roads (read closed course with professional driver) theres not a lot of opportunity to pass.
I'd like to see what a VR can do with the GLI I built for my boy... I'm just starting to break it in.....


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

that's right kiddies the 2slow is back and ready.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

got taken for a drive in george's car tonight and it felt strong and he didn't even get on it, it's going to be real fast when tuned. can't wait for that drive


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

yea that was a pretty nice drive, pulls really hard, for only 1/2 throttle!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

impressive!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

very! it already feels stronger than it was...I can accelerate in 5th no problem, must be th elarger displacement


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

wow.....i psyched man! call me up i wanna go for a ride.....AND arrage a 8v vs 16v battle!


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

maybe we should call Aron and his magic unicorned powered honda and arrange for a race with that too?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

hahahaha....sucks it's snowing out.....i wantedto put some more miles on her


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

some pics to pass the time....to beasts resting in the garage...
bigwiggens a while back at the garage...










_Modified by redGTInj at 7:50 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_some pics to pass the time....to beasts resting in the garage...
bigwiggens a while back at the garage...









_Modified by redGTInj at 7:50 PM 12-16-2008_

o boy she was clean there!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

saving these for when my car is finished








windshield side window and timing belt cover decals


















_Modified by redGTInj at 8:43 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_saving these for when my car is finished








windshield side window and timing belt cover decals

















_Modified by redGTInj at 8:43 PM 12-16-2008_

wow.....that is wonderful! very jealous!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

o **** beast II is back in the game good to see george glad to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im physced my cars almost done







we gota get urs mine and bigwiggens together for a nice pic


_Modified by kylekocsis at 3:17 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

speaking of your car...here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago...!!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

so psyched i passed inspection!!!!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hey D i got your gasket....


----------



## Speed Stick (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Nice! The final piece, I miss my car


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Stick)*

took a nice drive last night again...on the highway its great, around town still needs a little tuning....it idles like a killer, just a little rich still, it's snowing here at work....which probably means no driving for a few days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i do have the rocco though!!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

haha i canged it up a little since that pic. i moved the alternator down where the ac compressor goes and also cleaned up the bay, smoothed out the strut towers and cleaning up some wires and spayed it blue like the rest of the car it looks pretty good now







now i got some time to finish up the rest of the body while its snowing







we based the whole car on friday but had to go bak and fix a few things and re-wet sand the entire car untill it was perfect. goin to respray it on tuesday


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

crazy!! you got balls and skills, I would NEVER try that on my car....ANYTHING mechanical I don't care, I've been the tester, for 16v stuff for years....but body work...I'm scared
Last time i saw it, i looked pretty awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Thanks george i appreciate that coming from you. ooh and btw ur *** will b here on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

coool....i ordered a couple of tune-up parts for the rocco too...
thinking about going to the garage for a little tonight...got my propane heater, wanna button up everything....and get ready to break her in....maybe even on the dyno


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

putting the rocco on the dyno?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

no the beast....the guy I got it from said he dynoed at 121Whp


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!
hope everyone and their cars got some good presents....I know the GTI and the rocco did


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

haaa, what you get?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

what car are u refering to?


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

oooh multiple goodies?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

brought the car to work today....hopefully after work it slows down.... so i can tinker with it....should be FUN!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

*UPDATE!!!*
got a nice update here....this past saturday went back to the dyno, to get a baseline, with the new motor...
and yes went back to the same place, used the same Mustang dyno...
and I must admit, I'm pretty happy with the results...
NO short runner
NO cam timing adjustment
yet.....








car was running lean on the top end, and I had to richen her up a TON, and I have my custom fuel enrichment maxed out....car was only going to 7k...
have about 1,000 miles on this motor...
i'll be holding off 034 for a little longer....
172WHP








and of course a video!!!


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

OH MY GOD, it sounds amazing!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the new clips in Skapegoat 3 too


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Aetsh)*

HAHAHAH thanx...I wish i couldve had this clip in skapegoat!!! hahaha
thanx, i've been riding a bit more now...especially those little ramps at the animal warehouse...
pretty good times...
it's cold here..I can't imagine out where u are


----------



## JROO-VW (Apr 9, 2001)

Hopefully I'll be able to meetup with the local mk2 guys


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

this thing sounded even better in person, everybody better be ware!


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (JROO-VW)*

Nice job glad to finaly see her put down some power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif she sounds crazy, cant wait to go for a ride


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

leaving work now, heading to garage....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylekocsis* »_Nice job glad to finaly see her put down some power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif she sounds crazy, cant wait to go for a ride









tell paul I put down his HP to my front wheels


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

insane........


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

haha yea but with 2 less cylinders and alot lighter motor, i already did he was like wtf


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

nice.......yea I can't wait to go back...or even on another dyno...i fixed a couple of little things, on her last night...did an oil change after the dyno session.....
I gotta take it for a nice drive, but the weather is supposed to be crappy tonight/tommorow...we'll see....
I'm also thinking about going to a colder plug...and maybe switch from my beloved f6dtc plugs


----------



## cvincent78 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (redGTInj)*

That is sweet man. That is what I want to do to my Scirocco 16v. Did you read my post in this forum? I'm having trouble with the car running right at all and I'm really banging my head man. SEE:


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: All motor 16v dyno! (cvincent78)*

thanx man...I got a scirocco 16v too...but I dont think I can deal with another tempermental motor like this one....i'll check i tout


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

carbs > cis


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cis is crazy. it runs well within its parameters, but to get real gains out of it you have to do a bunch of crazy ****. why not just run the proper setup and rock and roll? I've seen 220whp out of a 16v on carbs.







(source: colin, tt tuning) rare to see that kinda business w/ CIS.... unless its a VWMS setup. 
just some devils advocate here


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

1...I daily drive this car for the most part....rain, snow, everything....
2...believe it or not my car gets a real NJ inspection sticker...
3...why give up when I heard the same thing when I broke 150Whp..
4...i'm not gonna go backwards in technology..i enjoy the "E" in CIS
5...ITB's are way better option than carbs
6...when needed 034 EFI will be installed on this car...
i already have plans of my setup when going to EFI most likely 034, I have an idea, of how i want my intake & manifold setup and eveyrthing...
only time will tell


_Modified by redGTInj at 9:58 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_1...I daily drive this car for the most part....rain, snow, everything....
2...believe it or not my car gets a real NJ inspection sticker...
3...why give up when I heard the same thing when I broke 150Whp..
4...i'm not gonna go backwards in technology..i enjoy the "E" in CIS
5...ITB's are way better option than carbs
6...when needed 034 EFI will be installed on this car...
i already have plans of my setup when going to EFI most likely 034, I have an idea, of how i want my intake & manifold setup and eveyrthing...
only time will tell

_Modified by redGTInj at 9:58 PM 1-7-2009_

1. then real performance isnt for you








2. Living in states that get inspected is crap, not to mention you can tune carbs in 30 seconds to pass, then just tune it back afterwards
3. I got 150whp too w/ my CIS. I didnt feel like ******* around to get more. It is NOT easy to do what you are doing.







Lets make that clear.... some say carbs involve a lot of ******* around, so does getting 170whp out of CIS
4. Its not backwards, its different. backwards on a daily? yes. backwards on a weekend car or race car? no.
5. No they arent. standalone is a headache that very few people have the ability to tune alone. carbs can be tuned easily by anyone that can turn a screwdriver.
6. waste of money


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
1. then real performance isnt for you








2. Living in states that get inspected is crap, not to mention you can tune carbs in 30 seconds to pass, then just tune it back afterwards
3. I got 150whp too w/ my CIS. I didnt feel like ******* around to get more. It is NOT easy to do what you are doing.







Lets make that clear.... some say carbs involve a lot of ******* around, so does getting 170whp out of CIS
4. Its not backwards, its different. backwards on a daily? yes. backwards on a weekend car or race car? no.
5. No they arent. standalone is a headache that very few people have the ability to tune alone. carbs can be tuned easily by anyone that can turn a screwdriver.
6. waste of money


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no body likes a debby downer








this car is amazing, and respectable, if you dont like it just read the thread and move on....those who respect it and appreciate the work, can discuss the amazing gains this car has made, and appreciate the hard work this ONE guy put into it. All that he has learned about the 16v and cis.....i would trust my car with no one else......thats that


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

real performance is georges goal (w/cis), this car is putting more power down than some cars are with aftermarket fuel injection or carbs. just because you didn't have the knowledge to do this you shouldn't down play cis. george is just proving that cis is not the problem, its people's tuning abilities.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_cis is crazy. it runs well within its parameters, but to get real gains out of it you have to do a bunch of crazy ****. why not just run the proper setup and rock and roll? I've seen 220whp out of a 16v on carbs.







(source: colin, tt tuning) rare to see that kinda business w/ CIS.... unless its a VWMS setup. 
just some devils advocate here

I realize that you are playing devil's advocate, but this _is_ the CIS forum. 
CIS is an excellent system with lots of potential. Name another OE injection system that can be _adjusted_ to supply fuel for twice the horsepower of its stock application. I don't mean chips, injector upgrades, upping fuel pressure. I mean _adjustment._
Sure, it has limitations. But some people like working within limitations like that, just like some people set budget limitations, displacement limitations, etc. 
CIS-E has lots of potential. I am building my fourth CIS-E turbo project right now.
Carbs are 19th century technology. Can they work well and make good power? Yes. But high power carb setups seldom make docile and reliable daily drivers. That's not to say that carbs can't, but 200 HP NA I5 engines with carbs generally don't.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 8:24 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Sure, it has limitations. But some people like working within limitations like that, just like some people set budget limitations, displacement limitations, etc. 
_Modified by Longitudinal at 8:24 PM 1-7-2009_

WELL PUT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
1. then real performance isnt for you








2. Living in states that get inspected is crap, not to mention you can tune carbs in 30 seconds to pass, then just tune it back afterwards
3. I got 150whp too w/ my CIS. I didnt feel like ******* around to get more. It is NOT easy to do what you are doing.







Lets make that clear.... some say carbs involve a lot of ******* around, so does getting 170whp out of CIS
4. Its not backwards, its different. backwards on a daily? yes. backwards on a weekend car or race car? no.
5. No they arent. standalone is a headache that very few people have the ability to tune alone. carbs can be tuned easily by anyone that can turn a screwdriver.
6. waste of money


1. then it must not be for you either since george here does all this to his daily driver while you toat around in a nice new 08 gti.
2. we dont make the laws here in jersey and we also are not crazy about waking up in the morning and having to tune the car specifically to the changes in weather
3. sounds more like you gave up 
4. since he already stated this is his daily, you are confirming it is backwards tech thus making your entire argument irrelevant.
5. tuning from a computer is not difficult at all especially if you know what you are doing and if you are not running some busch league style megasquirt. Also, get with the times, you could never get as accurate a measurement with a screwdriver than you could with a pc
6. Carbs = Waste of Time and we all know that Time = Money

also remember, this 172 whp is on a motor that is not yet broken in, with only basic tuning and still 1500+ rpms of power band to go. all on CIS and all without having to make an adjustment because it might rain tomorrow


_Modified by Shoot Out at 10:28 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## sprout (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shoot Out)*

I'm sure the point has been made








I always thought that the reason redGTInj (I don't know him so I feel weird calling him George) was/is doing this much tuning with CIS was "because he could". Anyone can get good performance using a method that is well traveled (Forced Induction, Carbs, etc.) - but what fun is that?








The fact that he doesn't have to mess with de-tuning and re-tuning his car for inspection seems to be a huge bonus that I would never have thought of. How many people in California have to mess with visual inspections that have to go through a ton of hoops to do any performance... anything on their car?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sprout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprout* »_The fact that he doesn't have to mess with de-tuning and re-tuning his car for inspection seems to be a huge bonus that I would never have thought of. How many people in California have to mess with visual inspections that have to go through a ton of hoops to do any performance... anything on their car?

In order to make serious power - which he is - you have to run a lot richer than a stock system is set up from factory.
I am sure that his WOT enrichment etc is disabled when he's getting sniffed...
Its the same for any standalone... you create 2 maps - one for smog testing, and one for real driving.
Now in SoCal it can't even LOOK like its been modded unless the aftermarket components are CAR approved... so a change in the wiring to add a WOT enrichment for example, would stand out like a sore thumb unless you splice in at a non-visible location...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OhioBenz)*

hahah way the CIS forum is bumping lately cause of this thread!!
hahah, yea digital K is my boy, he car was awesome and fast as hell..he posted some pics earlrier in the thread like page 4...
and he gives me props for all the work i've done, and nightmares I've had....we all have lived and learned...some more than others..








carbs just arent for me....thats all...i love the 16v in all of it's forms..
as for inspection I DO have to do a couple of things....but it will pass...and yea I can't even imagine in cali...
as for my fuel enrichment.....yea it's custom and adjustable....
i'v etried using the autotech powe rmodule, and it couldnt supply enough fuel for my motor... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

I got 150whp on CIS, it leaned out. I couldnt get more fuel out of CIS motronic. even with adjusting the DPR w/ an allen I couldnt get more fuel....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

you have to remove the dpr and adjust the small screw on the back side... there's a thread on how to, how much...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

<==== not a n00b.
thats what I just said I did....
"even with adjusting the DPR w/ an allen I couldnt get more fuel...."

anyone there? bueller?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_<==== not a n00b.
thats what I just said I did....
"even with adjusting the DPR w/ an allen I couldnt get more fuel...."


nope, not what I said...
the 3mm allen adjustment adjusts the fuel plunger position in relation to the air flap position.
the small flat slotted screw in the DPR adjusts the resistance pot of the DPR itself IIRC.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_nope, not what I said...
the 3mm allen adjustment adjusts the fuel plunger position in relation to the air flap position.
the small flat slotted screw in the DPR adjusts the resistance pot of the DPR itself IIRC.

Ohiobenz, you're not paying attention. He was talking about adjusting the DPR, not adjusting _current to_ the DPR with the allen on the air plate arm. 
Also, the flathead screw on the back of the DPR is a cover you must remove to get to the adjustment screw, not the adjustment screw itself, which is also an allen in 99 cases out of 100.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

what's interesting is that ...I didnt even do that adjustment yet....we'll see what happen...
thats whay I'm not a fan of motronic and "chip tuning"...if my car was motronic, there is NO chip that could benefit this motor in that state that it is in...my ignition timing and fueling are all custom, and with little tricks here and there...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

update...
I had some free time after work today, and got to mocking up a new intake setup for the motor, when using the short runner...
I plan on getting rid of the airbox all together, I run a Eurosport box bottom now, with the OEM top...i plan on getting rid of both and running one of the volvo cold air metal setups... and turning the airflow sesnor plate 180 degrees...so the lines will be towrads the strut tower...
not sure if you guys noticed what i have now on the car is a velocity stack in my inner headlight...with a 3" hose feeding the intake with fresh air... with my new setup... the velocity stack will be used to an even greater advantage...
I'll post pics!!! I think it will do some good for sure...


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

if u get it to work and u dont need that airbox anymore and ur looking to sell it let me know ill take it off ur hands







that guy with the jamex box just doesnt respond at all


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

jeezz !! really impressive Georges !!!
can't wait to see what kind of beast is sleepin under my hood then


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

i'll be psyched to see too for sure...!
after i left work, I went straight to the garage, buttoned up a few things and blew $10 of gas, in like 15 minutes!!! but man, she pulls hard!!!
i'm starting to really beat on it...which is fun...but well it's fun we'll leave it at that...but last night I get her spinning up to 7,600....felt great, with the cams at stock setting like i have them now, its still pulling hard way past 7K...looking at the dyno, the cams don't start until 5k....
on my last motor i had the cams adavnced and had them come on a bit earlier, and even then the powerband seemed like it didnt stop....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

also at the garage, I got to thinking...put on some tunes, and mocked up my CIS, short runner manifold, expierement...
it doesnt seem like it's going to be too tricky, like i said before, i'm gonna have to turn the fuel dizzy 180 degrees, to have the sensor plate close to the rad support and the lines near the strut tower....
its a rough idea, it will utilzie the velocity stack in the grill even better, and I will most likely have to add a silicone coupler between the stack and the bottom of the dizzy...and lengthen the distance betweent the aif flow plate boot, and the throttle body...but thats the fun part isn't it??


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

here's a better view of the volvo cold air setup, which i'm gonna use...








if you notice there's no air filter.....the stack is a BPi stack...they also make a filter to go over the stack..which has been known to gin HP it's self..I might just have to invest in there filter, and have the filter protrude a bit through the light hole....


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hahaha u said i was crazy for doin my own bodywork, i think this a pretty crazy idea but looks amazing and i hope it works out so u can see if it really will make some more power, which it looks like it will for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice job


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: redGTInj*

redGTInj
Have you always been running a 50mm intake? I have heard that the 50mm intake robs low end torque and give you more top end power. I'm trying to squeeze more power out of my 2.0 16v and was just wondering if you had any insight on this matter. Any way the numbers your putting down are awesome.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rcortez13 at 10:39 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: redGTInj (rcortez13)*

i reccomend the 50mm to anyone with a 2.0 16v, the 1.8's seem to suffer more, with adding the 50mm, with the 1.8's advancing the ignition timing will make up for the softer low end...with a 2.0 on motronic, the chip would have already beefed up the low end...
go for it!


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: redGTInj (redGTInj)*

Is the ABF head gasket metal? Does the head gasket boost compression? Are you running the stock size pistons? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: redGTInj (rcortez13)*

yea it's a metal headgasket...

keep reading the post!!! you'll see what pistons are in there now....
JE 11.5:1 83.5mm


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: redGTInj (redGTInj)*

keep in mind with je pistons, the specs they show now for the pistons does not include the head gasket, their old specs included the gasket, example old je 83mm 16v pistons showed 10.8 to1 cr ratio/ new 83mm je pistons show 11.3 to 1. so keep in mind they didnt change the pistons, they just changed they way they spec them. if yours are 11.5 to1 then they must have been custom ordered. nice #'s would like to see it on a dyno jet dyno, but good job either way. 


_Modified by nitrous16v at 4:31 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: redGTInj (nitrous16v)*

i'm also running the same head for the past few years, which i had shaved, when first built...i dont remember how much was taking off, and I can't find my recipt for the head...
so that will also alter the compression....i've tried using a compression calulator to figure it out...but there's too many variables...
thanx, yea I can't wait to get around, there are some people besided my self interested in seing what i can do just by adding a 2.5" exhaust...and they are helping out in a BIG way, I may be hitting up the dyno much sooner than later!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: redGTInj (redGTInj)*

i might be hitting up a dynojet this coming weekend...


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: redGTInj (redGTInj)*

I'd like to see what it looks like under the hood.
gl on the dyno.
high compression free breather HP is my favorite kind of HP.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: redGTInj (German_Aesthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German_Aesthetic* »_I'd like to see what it looks like under the hood.
.

hahaha it's nothing special at all, no fashion, all function... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: redGTInj (redGTInj)*

did you go to that dyno day?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

177WHP...NO tuning, and still leaning out after 7k, although did go to 7,800 no problem....
as for fuel, i have an idea...hopefulyl get around to trying it out...this week sometime...
video here - thanx, whoever filmed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://picasaweb.google.com/do...47426 

_Modified by redGTInj at 1:53 AM 1-19-2009_


_Modified by redGTInj at 1:20 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_177WHP...NO tuning, and still leaning out after 7k, although did go to 7,800 no problem....
as for fuel, i have an idea...hopefulyl get around to trying it out...this week sometime...
video here - thanx, whoever filmed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









sick......


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_177WHP...NO tuning, and still leaning out after 7k, although did go to 7,800 no problem....
as for fuel, i have an idea...hopefulyl get around to trying it out...this week sometime...
video here - thanx, whoever filmed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









That's pretty baddass for a cis car, I wish i had dynoed my circa 2000 all motor setup to compare to yours today.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

i'm still working on it...like i said before..the short runner should be going in soon, also a 2.5" exhaust....i have a 2.25 now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and I remember talking to you killa awile ago....i'm gonna see how the 8v knock box works out....should be a bit better, i run 14 degrees now, it loves more advance up top..


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pretty sure killa is the one that built my motor that did 150whp on cis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2.1 ABA 16v. was a good block.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

what motor are u running now?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_what motor are u running now?

Boost


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

im inspired by the beast


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kylekocsis)*

hahah thats a shame for you


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

GOOD news...i figured out a way to get more fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
took it out for a spin, and its feeling even BETTER especially up top!
i need to get one more piece, to fine tune it perfectly..and I will be hitting up the dyno...
I feel confident, especially with the extra fuel now, 180+whp


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

im betting the 2.5 will end up hurting tq, and low end but i guess we will see. not sure on the short runner set up but anything is worth a try at this point. im contemplating swapping my motronic out for cis, i have a complete donor thats ce2(late jetta 1.8l 16v) so it should be pretty easy and much better tunability with the turbo. i know i didnt have near this much trouble with the nitrous w/cis as i am with the turbo and motronic.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_GOOD news...i figured out a way to get more fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...

What did you do?


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
What did you do?

its a secret so nobody else does a CIS screamer.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (German_Aesthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German_Aesthetic* »_
its a secret so nobody else does a CIS screamer.

Well, it's definitely too late for that.







But I would like to know what he did so I can add it to my bag-o-CIS-E-tricks.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

well here's the jist of it...my old motor, which made 160whp, i had an anutotech power module....for my car it wasn't enough fuel...if you go the the autotech site, and go under TECH, they have the install ins tructions for the power module....
now we all know, that the fuel enrichment devices for the Ke_jetronic cars sends a pre-determined signal to the DPR, which can be read using the test harness connected to the dpr...when using the autotech power module, my old motor would start to lean out, at about 6,500rpm, back then i was only revving to 7k, but still it was getting really lean...I set out, and made my own fuel enrichment module...now here is how my testing began, the autotech power module send out a fixed signal to the DPR,when full trhottle switch is engaged...so at idle, and engine warm, and with the autotech module connected, i engaged the full throttle switch with a screwdriver, with my test harness and multimeter connected to the dpr, the numbers jumped to 25Ma, which if you look at the install instructions, is the highest setting for the "most fuel" out of that module...but it wasn't enough...
it can get confusing, but the higher the number at the dpr, the leaner it is, and in turn, the ecu will provide more fuel...
i wondered if the DPR can accept a higher input, so I went to the trusty old bentley, and it stated that on cold startups, DPR readings should be at around 60 or something, even higher, and if you ever noticed the car doesnt like to be revved on a cold start cause it's running soo rich, I need to be RICH like that at the top end...after i read about how high the numbers could be from ECU input, i knew it was possible to get that but how.....
so on mine, i had an adjustable ohm pot of 5kOhm....and since 25Ma wasn't enough to go to 7k on my old motor, i adjusted it till it stopped leaning out on the dyno... and I had it so it would be around 29Ma...and that was enough fuel for 7k and 160WHp...
now with the NEW motor, .040 pistons, oversized valves, race header, Overbore TB, the works, when I was dynoing i had the fuel enrichment cranked...cranked meaning that with the same test as always, with the full throttle switch engaged NOW the Ma reading was at 35ma! 
now on the new motor, this was good until 7k, on the old motor, it was too much fuel....but now 35ma, is only good til 7k and it doesnt turn anymore!!!
it was time for a CHANGE!!! have a 10kohm pot, and once again, my trusty old test, at idle and of course, ripping it to 8k now will provide me with the info needed....at first i put the 10k ohm pot and drove around, WAY TOO MUCH fuel...needless to say, after a few trial pulls, and everything...i now have it set at 44ma at idle, with switch engaged and with this setting it pulls effortlessly to 7,900 which after i shift to next gear, and enjoy...also on a side note, its good to know that I've had it adjusted all the way up to 71ma! and that was WAY too much fuel, but good to know, I can get it, if needed..hopefully i will










_Modified by redGTInj at 12:55 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

vortex needs a little smiley face thats clapping! Because thats how i feel now! Very well explained and good thinking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

red,
Ah, yes. I found a description of such a module online a while back, here:
http://www.shoptalkforums.com/...14309
Sounds like the same idea, and one I need to try. I am curious to know the effect of a combination of DPR tuning and current increase. The bottom line is that at some point the DPR will restrict 100% of the fuel trying to flow through it, and at that point you are finished enriching on CIS-E.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

well at idle, i have it at a not very rich setting of about 6-8ma...factory spec is 10ma.....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

How are you handling switch-over from the ECU to the module?
I really need to build a module for the turbo stuff I have been working on.
And, yeah, 70+mA is no problem. I think the highest number I saw on a cold start was around 175mA. 
Now what would really be nice would be to build something variable, with inputs of RPM and MAP to produce an accurate enrichment curve. The straight dose of higher current is fine, but with some more work, a virtual stand-alone device could be created--by somebody with a lot more experience in electronics than I have got.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

it pretty much sounds like V-tec, i never floor it below 4k anyways...
well thats how the Autotech module is suppsoed to work it is has RPM signal from the coil itself, and hooks up directly to the DPR, so it varies fuel throughout the rev range, with peak current at 25ma...way too lean for my specific car, but i guess OK for aoutotechs 16v


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

OK, so you installed a different resistor in the Autotech unit and are otherwise using it as it is supposed to be? I thought you had built your own PM.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

no i'm using my own unit, i'm just saying, that it's funny that 25 mA was enough fuel to feed Autotechs N/A 16v, in there "dyno tests" cause on my car 25ma will go lean after 6,000rpm!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

no I'm using a homemade one, in which i changed the resistor,which is only activated by the full throttle switch...
i mentioned the autotech one again, cause it's supposed to be working all the time, like u mentioned u wanted something other than just full throttle, which is what the autotech is suppsoed to be, but I dont think so


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

so it connects at the coolant temp sensor and at the wire that triggers full throttle, and power and ground? i never messed with the autotech because collin told me a majority of them didnt work, so on my cis 16v w/nitrous i had the tt version and had different resistors i could swap in or out for more fuel. std is 1.1k ohms, i had up to 1.6k ohms for more fuel. but that style only comes in under full throttle, how is your different? pics, diagram,etc


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrous16v* »_so it connects at the coolant temp sensor and at the wire that triggers full throttle, and power and ground? i never messed with the autotech because collin told me a majority of them didnt work, so on my cis 16v w/nitrous i had the tt version and had different resistors i could swap in or out for more fuel. std is 1.1k ohms, i had up to 1.6k ohms for more fuel. but that style only comes in under full throttle, how is your different? pics, diagram,etc

sounds like your tt one is very similar....his has a pot instead of a resister, so you can adjust it easier, and on the fly, more fine tuning....
corect me if im wrong redgti!?


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bigwiggen)*

i modified mine, usually its all covered up and fixed with a 1.1k resistor. they can be ordered with different resistance, ck with techtonics for individual applications.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nitrous16v)*

where can you get these adj pots? radio shack? or electronics store? part #? i wonder if this would be enough fuel for my turbo 16v? id like to get rid of the additional injectors and the split second inj controller, i guess id loose the ability to control fueling under boost then. unless i can just make enough the other way?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrous16v* »_where can you get these adj pots? radio shack? or electronics store? part #? i wonder if this would be enough fuel for my turbo 16v? id like to get rid of the additional injectors and the split second inj controller, i guess id loose the ability to control fueling under boost then. unless i can just make enough the other way? 

yeah radio shack has that stuff, they are labeled in the olhms the adjust from
1.0k-2.0k
you want to find one that is CLOSE to what you want, not like a 1.0k-100k you would have so littel room in the knob you coudlnt really FINE tune it.
if you think you need a little more than 1.1k, get a 1.0k-1.5k wire it up and you can REALLY fine tune yourself. 
adjustable pot is short for "potentiometer"


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Radioshack has 5k and 10k Pots.. I work there. ;P


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_Radioshack has 5k and 10k Pots.. I work there. ;P

hahaha.....order some weird ones on line!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

you guys are on the right track!
and I will be putting together a 16vT pretty soon, and i'm gonna make a replica of my enrichment kit now, for my scirocco...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (German_Aesthetic)*

what up everyone.....been awhile since I posted...super busy at work again...and just gathering some thoughts and ideas, on what i'm gonna do, well as of right now, the pressure plate isn't doing soo good, so I have the car in the garage jacked up, ready to drop the trans..
finally brought toolsm and gloves home from work...we'll see how that goes, but i'm thinking about starting with the short runner install...if that's the case, i wont be taking the trans out just yet, 
1.because i want the motor and trans to be sitting in the bay exactly how it would be, so everything is installed the way it shoudl be with the car running...
2. i'll HAVE to drive it with the short runner as soon as I get it running!!
choices...choices...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
1.because i want the motor and trans to be sitting in the bay exactly how it would be, so everything is installed the way it shoudl be with the car running...
2. i'll HAVE to drive it with the short runner as soon as I get it running!!
choices...choices...

DO IT, call me! im a good helping hand!!!! i wanna see this thing rippin!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_here's a better view of the volvo cold air setup, which i'm gonna use...








if you notice there's no air filter.....the stack is a BPi stack...they also make a filter to go over the stack..which has been known to gin HP it's self..I might just have to invest in there filter, and have the filter protrude a bit through the light hole....
that's pretty neat.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

thanx!
hopefully it works out...
but it's gonna have to be on hold for a little while...after i got all my fuel problems worked out...i ended up breaking something coming out of a toll booth...
the cars been in the garage, i was left with the decesion, to either start on the short runner manifold expierement, or go and drop the trans, and see whats going on with clutch/pressur eplate....
i chose to drop the trans...the way i looked ta it was, if i did get the short runner going, i wouldnt wanna drive it with the messed up drivetrain...
so anyways dropped the trans, thanx to the help of Adam...and there it was...
blown strap on the pressure plate....what's ironic is that I was on the phone when it happened out of the tool booth, and guess who i was talking to....Adam!!!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_thanx!

i chose to drop the trans...the way i looked ta it was, if i did get the short runner going, i wouldnt wanna drive it with the messed up drivetrain...
so anyways dropped the trans, thanx to the help of Adam...and there it was...
blown strap on the pressure plate....what's ironic is that I was on the phone when it happened out of the tool booth, and guess who i was talking to....Adam!!! 

its all his fault!!!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

no the "FAULT" is that the stock pressure can't take 8,000, and all that "power!"


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_no the "FAULT" is that the stock pressure can't take 8,000, and all that "power!"









mmm hmmm haha, so what clutch have you decided to go with?


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

thanks george http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i cant remember how many times ive helped pull that trans out....But i havent done it in a while and it was a good reminder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*

hahahha
i'm leaning towards the SPEC...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

wish i could fit in the rocco! lol


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
yeah radio shack has that stuff, they are labeled in the olhms the adjust from
1.0k-2.0k
you want to find one that is CLOSE to what you want, not like a 1.0k-100k you would have so littel room in the knob you coudlnt really FINE tune it.
if you think you need a little more than 1.1k, get a 1.0k-1.5k wire it up and you can REALLY fine tune yourself. 
adjustable pot is short for "potentiometer"

You can also use a smaller range pot and static resitor to make a nice easy to tune version. Need 2.2k to be right? Use 1.5 k of standard resisors and a 0-1k pot, or something similar.
On the failed pressure plate - did it have straps that pull, or push the plate? Most of them out there are set up to push on those straps, but there are some out there that have them on a bit of an agle and pull on them. I always search those out. Last one I got was from an autozone kit...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chois)*

it was a stock Sachs pressure plate.....


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Yeah, I have seen them different from the same manufacturer. Look at the PP and think about the direction of rotation - does it pull with the straps? They must bend like crazy on the push style ones.
We have run stock 190 p plates to 9k + on my buddies road race car, so I have to think your application can be solved reliably.


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_hahahha
i'm leaning towards the SPEC...

SPEC was good on my rabbit. i had the stage 3+, pedal was not hard to push in at all. just make sure you break it in for at least 1500 miles.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

If your clutch wasnt slipping I wouldnt waste money on a fancy pressure plate you dont need. Just get a stocker and triple up the straps, since thats the part that failed.
Like so:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2dr)*

slick!


_Modified by MFZERO at 9:41 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

The one I'm talking about is not fancy - it is stock. What you have there is fancy though, I had seen them before, but not bolted like that - riveted.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

yea TT used to sell them, but don't anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

can't remember if you're still running OE manifold and downpipe or went with anything aftermarket as for headers ?


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_can't remember if you're still running OE manifold and downpipe or went with anything aftermarket as for headers ?

lol


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*

great thread, i just read the whole thing








i know this is the CIS forum, but dont you think your fuel starvation issue can easily be resolved with efi? either way keep it up, i never thought CIS would make that much power, people are so quick to dismiss it...
love your short runner also, i was just dreaming about something similar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

ha...TT race header w/ 2.25 TT exhaust with flowmaster...soon to go to 2.5" exhaust....I am certain it will make power, despit what some people say...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (2mAn)*

awesome Thanx for stopping by!!
i've been soo busy at work, I havent had time to really update this thread...but as for now I got a SPEC clutch kit coming...after that i will be driving lots and going to the dyno...
as for fuel.... as of right now....i should be good with fuel to around 7,600rpm since swapping the pot...
and I havent run into a wall yet with this setup....once I do, I will for sure go to EFI....i just don't have the cash to dump all at once...on a 034 setup....and no I will not do megasquirt


_Modified by redGTInj at 2:17 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_awesome Thanx for stopping by!!
.... I havent run into a wall yet with this setup....once I do, I will for sure go to EFI....i just don't have the cash to dump all at once...on a 034 setup....and no I will not do megasquirt


yea i would keep going with what your doing, it obviously is working, this is a great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just curious why the 034 vs the megasquirt? i havent done any research but im slowly piecing together an efi 16v setup and was just gonna go with megasquirt. its not too late for me to switch from one to another and id rather do it right the first time. do share


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

If you could do the 2.25 vs 2.5 exhaust test with no other changes that would be great.
All the math I am doing has me looking at smaller primaries and smaller exhaust for my race car (1-5/8 and 2-1/2 currently). Real world comparison would be nice to see.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

welll as for the exhaust setup, i think the 2.5" will have a higher peak HP number, but as for having the best balance and with a good torque curve, the 2.25" is great for that, 
what header are u using? the TT race header i have has 1 3/4" IIRC


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

redGTI , what year volvo 240's should I be looking at to find the lower AFM?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

thats a good question...there's a nice writeup about them in the mk1 forum somewhere..IIRC circa 86


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

little update...finally got around to ordering a new clutch...should be here by friday, hopefully breaking it in during the weekend....ended up going with a SPEC clutch...should be fine...as long as i can hold out from ripping it for the first few miles...


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

when we going to island? wana see what it got....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

recurve the fuel dist
i resleaved the cone around the sensor to richen up the big end
i'll see if i can get photos...
































10k pot
this is how i got my 16v scir to rich enough for e85 up top
it restricts the flow 20% (only to the plate) once it's making some power.
plate goes up 20% more to let same air through
i used to see aftermarket sleeves available in the 80s
this is the only corner i could get 2 10mm bolts in after grinding them to clear the plate. 
this na setup (130hp) only pulls the plate up half as high as it could go (210 hp) 
on a sc setup i prev had, the fins went to the top of the plates travel. then it seemed like 160 crank hp (no fmu) had the plate to the top with the 20% restrictor fins in place. 
this works great for me, more fuel only when i need it, seamless
i used a piece of hvac tin, tin snips, sharpie
cut out a v shape with rounded bottom, 4 vertical slits, needle nose, 2 bolts, grinder, thread lock

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 10:26 PM 3-12-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:43 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

sc application: (no fuel recurve, no fins, all fmu & dpr, 230 chp)
my whole system is based off a 10k pot to the ecu eng temp
this changes the dpr as much as possable
when i was trying to get better mpg, i actually reduced the min to the dpr below 5...it has a "floor" it produces a predetermined min if it's getting any volts at all
the place to start: once the car's warmed up, set the idle co screw to the highest idle with the knob turned all the way down (0 ohms), tune from there
to get the car to start, the knob has to be cranked (10k ohms), unless it's warm or summer
after it starts, it only takes a minute to need the knob cranked all the way down (0 ohms)
hobb switch: at 3 psi boost, a hobb switch opens the knob circut entirely (infinity ohms), this sends max to dpr on boost only
fmu: i also had an fmu on this set up. when the return line to the tank is pinched by the fmu to send the fuel pres higher than the reg, the cis dpr return hose, (the third hose to the fpr) has to be rerouted to behind the fmu, (if you don't the dpr return hose get's it's press increased as well for FAIL). this results in the entire system bleeding down when you shut it off like vapor lock, (since the dpr return hose is now unchecked by the fpr when you shut the car off)
5th injector: after some r&d, it seems a manual switch to the 5th injector will always get her started, no matter how vapor locked (i was switching on the fuel pump manually, getting under the hood to push up the cis sensor plate to re prime the injectors...PITA)
fp gauge: this is all good until the visible, while you're driving, fuel press gauge reveals that you're pressure is starting to go down instead of up on the big end
more pump: i've used cis pumps (my last 230 hp setup was 1 cis pump, 1/4 xylene, 3/4 92 octane gas)
i've used twin cis pumps on my scvr (oe on cis v6, v8 mercedes)
i've used fuel charging circut gizmos that increase the voltage at the pump only under boost (homemade ones even, not planning on this for 8v)
i've used xylene (has way more btus than gas)


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 10:29 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

what it's gonna have is a fast MPH, and slow time


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Very nice wrietup...I've read a bunch of your posts in the N/A forum...you know a lot of interesting stuff...
yea as of right before the cltuch blew the car was great...and i figured out the fueling, for the most part....it wa spulling AMAZINGLY to 7,900 awesome


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hopefully i'll be back and running this weekend, and i'll go right back to the dyno...I'm interested in seeing what some different cam timing settings will do, in the past on my old motor, I made some decent power, and cleaned up the A/F a bunch messing with cam timing....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_what it's gonna have is a fast MPH, and slow time










time is irrelevant to me, not allot of wheel spin on the highway, once it hooks up, who's on first...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

after considering that the air cannot be metered over 200 hp, i decided to start with a larger meter...
audi 5000 at the yard sounded good, one was there today!
so after i got it home, i measured the differences
both sensor plates are identicle, 3.125" 
both plates go up the same height, 2.0"
but the inside diameter at the top of the rim is 1/4" bigger
pie r squared
pie = 3.14159265358
lets just forget that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
3.125 squared is 9.77
inside dia 4.25" squared 18 (4 cyl cise)
inside dia 4.50" squared 20.25 (5 cyl cise)
the air flows through the space between the plate and the circle so:
20.25 - 9.77 = 10.48 (5 cyl cise)
18.00 - 9.77 = 8.23 (4 cyl cise)
10.48 - 8.23 = 2.25 (diff)
2.25 is 27% more area than the original 84 cise (probly 25%)
i need metering to 250 hp (worth of air) instead of 200 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm using an adjustable rising rate regulator:
i'll have to adapt the 4 cyl, 2 hole cis dist to the 5 cyl steeper cone with 3 dist holes
i'll have the eng temp at infinity ohms all the time now to add 20% more fuel for the 25% less lift at the plate
i'll have the base fuel pres at 90 psi now (instead of oe 75 psi) to compensate for using e85 (my mix will need 14% more) instead of the xylene mix (my mix added 8% more btus)
2 cis pumps in series might hold 108 psi at 15 lbs boost... 
e85 is a little harder to pump

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:30 AM 3-14-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:32 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

well after doing some homework, it seems like i could of posted all this non sense in a more appropriate thread instead of jacking the first one i saw...
i feel all alone after reading all that volvo, wur stuff, circut stuff
i dug out the Probst book, shows various "funnel angles"
according to the probst book, k-basic is the only funnel with the "full load" angle at the top of the funnel
all 4 cyl cise are single angle, inevitably lean up top...
only because i looked inside, the 5000 has the third top angle
they always need a top angle IMHO
probst ch5 pg8


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

VERY interesting stuff....
ive been tinkering with the idea, of doing exactly what you found out with factory parts....finding a cone with larger diameter..
any specs on the VWMS dizzy, that has 2 distinct cone sizes, from part throttle and full throttle(fully raised) sensor plat eposition???


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

it seems that everybody gets 160 hp max outta 4 cyl cis dist, volvo/5000 turbo lets the plate to top easier, recurving brings it to the top by 160, instead of 160 hp worth of fuel at 200 hp air for some reason...
also, didn't that k lambda stuff have an adjustable fuel press shim screw on the side of the dist?
the only way over is bigger injectors or higher pres. volvos are more rare than audi here, i have no idea who has a bigger inj. but i have friends that sc stuff for a living, up with the pres
changing the tension behind the sensor plate was a thing of the past, only made easier, never harder. this is way overgeneralized for some, but assuming the tension is the same across the board for all flappers, it's a matter of how much area is exposed once the door is open. if you can't think with that answer, then simply compare the square areas of the openings of both interchangeable flappers you're talking about
i've seen how a million fmu s work. one thing that seems to illude tuners is their basic nature. if you're building the world's fastest...standalone is coming. if you're still trying to figure out what happened on the dyno while everyone else is changing the management, i've concluded some fmu behavior
imagine the oe fpr operating, the spring determines the press, the valve opens and closes to keep oe pres in the system, pres can't change, volume only changes. here comes the fmu, it starts slowly, gradually increasing the press behind the reg on the return line. automatically the oe regulator starts to loosen it's valve as the fmu tightens it's. the result is you don't start to see enrichening from the fmu until it overcomes the oe fuel pressure. 
tuners work with 35 psi systems or lower all the time. since real cars dont fmu, i've never heard this explantion. i've used a modified central locking pump, needle valve in car, fuel pres gauge on the hood, boost gauge on fmu to watch what boost it took to get my fuel up on my scvr (65 psi oe). 10 psi boost will get you to 120 psi fuel. the reality is with press @ 75 psi, the fmu with the adjuster closed all the way won't actually do anything until 8 psi. 
since it's illegal to sell adjustable fuel pres reg on any road going kits, the name is "marine" regulator. some fancy, all in one rrregulaors have everything built in together, since i'm not intimate with mine yet, i don't know if they have this same delayed response at 75 psi...(since the air diaphram is right behind the pres spring in rrr)
in other words, my prev setup that ran out of metering at 10 psi, would work best with an fmu that actually starts increasing the fuel press when the meter stopped....kind of using the two quirks against or with eachother
if you go with a nice rising rate regulator, (like the only one i have this time, unlike 6 years ago, when an fmu was all i had), it may perform better with a meter that doesn't switch off when the fmu switches on, somewhere around 10 psi
the main problem is that comparing the two funnels together, the last car ran great, i wouldn't want to change anything. now with my bigger/leaner 3 angle funnel, the plate won't be as high during daily driving, this means higher fuel press na, which i'm for keeping oe pres until boost...
now i can keep the oe pres with the small/rich 4 cyl funnel, keep the oe reg, use the rrr as an fmu (with the pres spring released) which is what i'll end up doing to keep drivability and press down
_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:28 PM 3-14-2009_

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:39 PM 3-14-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:40 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

El Drifto, is the problem with the electronics or are you just saying the meter plate just doesint have enough rise to get more airflow? If its just the plate why not just make a custom AFM, I couldint see it being that much work if you have the right tools.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyGO* »_El Drifto, is the problem with the electronics or are you just saying the meter plate just doesint have enough rise to get more airflow? If its just the plate why not just make a custom AFM, I couldint see it being that much work if you have the right tools.

basically the 4 cyl plate is at the top of it's range, unable to meter beyond 200 hp, even though more air will fit and there's only 160 hp worth of fuel from the dist
as far as making your own sensor, start with the 5000, bolts right in to my 87 cise
you're fuel pres will need to be at EDIT: 105 psi now (20% more for 4-5 cyl, 20% more for diff funnel shape) with less sensor movement at the same air flow, but at the top, it'll be rich enough for a change (why did vw eliminate the full load curve at the top)

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:48 PM 3-14-2009_

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:50 PM 3-14-2009_

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:53 PM 3-14-2009_

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 7:29 PM 3-14-2009_
for a 250 hp, 4 cyl na


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 7:39 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

fuel pressure gauge before dyno
fuel pres gauge never leaves my hood
cheap fuel pres gauge cannot be mounted inside the car, death hazard
needless to say, at some point in an outrageous application, your fuel pres gauge will start to drop, everybody thinks bigger injectors will always solve this, although my exp says you only get 5% more power out of bigger inj without pump changes once the max pres drops out
my scvr holds 120+ psi @ 350+ hp fuel delivery, stock injectors


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

i guess the relevant gains for most here are 4 cyl na:
the third enrichment "full load" curve of the "funnel" should be added to what you have. (probst 5,8) keeping in mind 160 hp at the top, (my 1.8 doesn't get that high), start your "block" accordingly
i just guessed 20% of the circumference (70 degrees), then mounted an air block, very close to the plate in a curved fashion to blend the change/onset ^ pic


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

thats some INTERESTING stuff there....i will defentely be expierimenting with some stuff real soon....
*UPDATE*- got my new clutch and parts...started putting it back together..hopefully be driving today or tommorow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_welll as for the exhaust setup, i think the 2.5" will have a higher peak HP number, but as for having the best balance and with a good torque curve, the 2.25" is great for that, 
what header are u using? the TT race header i have has 1 3/4" IIRC

Sorry I missed this reply.
Right now I have a TT race header with 1-5/8 (8v) primaries. I have run the numbers on some header design software, and run the numbers through some header design equations (longer way around, but a good way to double check) and they all are telling me to go to a smaller primary for my application. Surprisingly they are also telling me to go with a 2-2.25 ID collector. I have been running a 2.5 collector and 2.5 exhaust to this point. I was running into a glass pack-downturn combo, but found I picked up 2-3 lb-ft by running the 2.5 all the way out the back. A friend has done all of this on a similar motor and found little max power, but a nice 'hump' in the upper mid range of the graph - which is what I need.
Doing some more reading, It appears that the circle track racing crowd finds the exhaust length has as much, or more impact as the primary length on peak power. You typically tune the primaries to peak in the rpm range that the intake side troughs at, to compensate for that flow restriction, but the 2nd diameter change (the tailpipe exit) is typically tuned to coincide with the intake peak. Once I have the header put together, I will hit the dyno with 6 or 10 different pipe lengths and try to find the sweet spot.
It is all too overkill, but with my rule set I have to optimize every little detail - because we are not allowed to do very much.


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

El Drifto, I changed my valve cover gasket last week and in order to do so I had to take off all my intake components. So I was checking out the sensor plate and I noticed it only rises MAYBE a 1/4", is that normal? I knew that the plate doesint have a whole lot of travel but 1/4" or less seems like its holding back air.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

the plate should move up an additional 1 15/16" above resting bottom, with fingertip effort


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

the nickel trick alway sworks for me when someone has tampered with the sensor plate way too much, and expect me to tune it for them...


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Nickle trick?
Have you heard of the plates adjusting themself over time?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

the plate, via a lever, rests on the fuel plunger. So if it moves it means the plunger is changing height, or somebody has adjusted the 3mm hex screw


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

got the car back together, had her running last night...too lazy to put the wheels on and drive it, but man...did i miss the sound of that motor i can sit back and listen to it all day...


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

bump, need more updates on the beast!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hahah put about 150 miles on her, took her to work today....she feels great!


----------



## fabstaMKII (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_got the car back together, had her running last night...too lazy to put the wheels on and drive it, but man...did i miss the sound of that motor i can sit back and listen to it all day...

AMEN to that George ! Good to see her back on the road tearin it up...btw I posted here couple of pages back just thought I'd pick your brains on somthin .....1,8L 16v basically stock head w/euro intake cam & 50mm mani, eurosport coolflo intake and race headers(no cat)/ exhaust.
My question is with the fuel enrichment..should I be concerned ??? For my app. can I just go with autotech or TT ( will it give what it needs?)?? Or would u recomend build your own, I know reading from this thread that your situation exceeded what those units can deliver.. but will it work for what I have is what I'm sayin.
Thanks


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (fabstaMKII)*

i think more fuel at the top end is a must with ANYone running a CIS 16v....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (2mAn)*

3 days, and my SPEC clutch blew up!!!! i was breaking it in..and it blew!! havent even floored it, or went past 5k!!!!
this is UNREAL!!! i havent taken the trans off yet..but when looking under in the bellhousing in found a rivet! from the clucth it seems


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sure its not the pressure plate?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

its a SPEC stage 2 clutch kit...i dont recall rivets in the pressure plate


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

MUTHER [email protected]#$ING SPEC CLUTCH..... I have seen so many problems with their junk clutches and PPs coming apart. unacceptable
sorry to hear it george. do you need to borrow my big pry bar to crack some skullz??


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hahah your crazy pat!
well I sent back my clutch to them and they got it the other day...i'm going back to a non spring center hub, like i had previously, they're going to send me a new one hopefully by the end of this week...
i would like to be driving around again on sunday...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

i picked up a goodie at show and go for the beast...should help on the top end a bit, and would compliment my cam timing ideas perfectly...


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

im coming for the rocco!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Shoot Out)*

better hurry! got some goodies for her too....
steve and lugo got a taste of the exhaust


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_better hurry! got some goodies for her too....
steve and lugo got a taste of the exhaust


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

i'll be in the garage this evening and tonight.... got my trans and new clutch all back...this weekend is supposed ot be nice...i should be driving her again by then...its hard to keep at it when theres METS games on every night


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
steve and lugo got a taste of the exhaust










http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*

hahah when are you and lugo going to the track I wanna see that for sure....
i got "something" for the rocco by the way...
as for the beast, i got the clutch and trans in...gonna grab some gear oil from work, and drive her today...
seems like i type that last phrase every 2 months.....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

sooo far sooo good...
been driving her for the past few days in this weather http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
driving to work and back...breaking the clutch in...heading back to the dyno very soon....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

thanx for the Bump....she's been tresting me GOOD soo far...sorry for the lack of posts, I will for sure get a video clip as soon as it gets nice out again...I plan to go back to the dyno perhaps as early as next week....


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_thanx for the Bump....she's been treating me GOOD soo far...sorry for the lack of posts, I will for sure get a video clip as soon as it gets nice out again...I plan to go back to the dyno perhaps as early as next week....









make sure you videotape the dyno run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2mAn)*

i always do!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

was planing on going to the dyno this week, but the beast wasnt having it...
she's down again...no compression cylinders 3 and 4...
took the cams out alrteady, and checked for broken valve springs, which has happened to me in the past...reatiners and springs seem to be OK. with the cams out, did a leakdown test, and cylinder 3, or 4 couldnt hold any pressures...
thinking headgasket between cylinders, blew apart, I was running a fiber one this time, in the past Ive used the updated metal, seems like i'll be usuing a metal one gain... it didnt overheat or anything like that bt I'll be tearing the head down to check the valaves and everything...
i'm pulling the head tonight once i get baqck to the garage...I'll post pics...as always


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

pulled the head off a couple of days ago, and yup the gasket blew between 3 & 4...hea dand block look fine, replaced the ehad gasket with a metal one...








head and cams are already bolted down, gotta time her up, and buton her up...
with the intake manifold off and stuff, started thinking of how to run the short runner, it seems VERY possible, and will be going on in the very near future...


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
I plan on getting rid of the airbox all together, I run a Eurosport box bottom now, with the OEM top...i plan on getting rid of both and running one of the volvo cold air metal setups... and turning the airflow sesnor plate 180 degrees...so the lines will be towrads the strut tower...


I'll be interested to see this once it's completed.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Zoolander)*

me TOO! hahaha...
she runs again! 
gonna be tuning her up today after work...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

wow i havent been up this late in awhile..got back from the races late it's like 3:30...the car is running pretty damn good right now...i'm gonna order my throttle cable for the short runner, and then start putting that on...i'm curious on what will happen.....


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

ill take that airbox off you hands if you wana get rid of it hahaha


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

been sick for a few days now....
the starter to a crap on the beast...was going to hit up the dyno today....hopefully i can get another starter before 3pm....and i'll still be bale to hit it up...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

GOOD news ended up going back to the dyno on friday to get the car tuned good, after the head gasket blowing up...so i could put the short runner on to see what happens...
BAD news the beast blew another clutch or trans, not sure what yet, got it back in the garage...time to pull the trans out again, and this time, the short runner is going IN


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

jeez !! Hope you'll finally have her pleasure ready for more than 2-3 days








I'll keep you update as for the dyno tuning of my ABA16V, should be in the 15 to 22 June week...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

i have no idea why i keep shearing off the hubs from the clutch discs?!! was told loose input shafts, but i don't see that, and when this happened last time with the spec clutch, i had the bearing replaced...and now it happened, with a SOLID NON-SPRUNG HUB!
ALL of the rivets, SHEARED OFF and when i pulled the trans off, the hub was on the input shaft!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

too much power! need a tighter pressure plate!!!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_i have no idea why i keep shearing off the hubs from the clutch discs?!!

Something must not be right. At 177 to the wheels, you should be just over the power limit of the stock clutch, so I don't think you have too much power for the clutch. Are both dowels in the bell housing, and no extras in the transmission? 
It may seem a silly question, but I once nearly destroyed a clutch my bone-headedly installing a different transmission that had held on to one of the dowels from the previous engine it had been on.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

huh?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

loose input shaft, makes sense, but i had the bearing replaced 2 months ago, when the FIRST spec clutch had the hub shear off!


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Something must not be right. At 177 to the wheels, you should be just over the power limit of the stock clutch, so I don't think you have too much power for the clutch. Are both dowels in the bell housing, and no extras in the transmission? 
It may seem a silly question, but I once nearly destroyed a clutch my bone-headedly installing a different transmission that had held on to one of the dowels from the previous engine it had been on. 

The dowels help align the transmission and engine when they are being mated. In the second paragraph, I take this to mean the trans was not installed flush since the two dowels were abutting.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (German_Aesthetic)*

ahh i understand...i'll ahve to look into that for sure...as of now SPEC is telling me it's the input shaft again...I'm gonna throw in my TT(kennedy) 6 puck back in and i'll see if the problems "solved" 
anyways SPEC http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
finally got aorund to scanning the latest dyno chart...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (German_Aesthetic)*

Since the last dyno run, on this same Mustang dyno, 5 MORE Whp and 11ftlbs MORE torqure!!
this time on thge street the night before I had adavanced cam timing +2 degrees...upon arrival the car was running super rich on the TOP..like WAAAAAY to rich, which is good to know i still ahve fuel to spare..this was using a different POT...and started with A/F tuning idle, part throttle, and full WOT load...
this time the motor was revving clean to the rev limiter of 8k..i ended up bringing the cam timing back to 0 and then retarding them...along with advancing the ignition timing to match the cams on the top end, the final pull on a humid and rainy day was 
176WHP 
148 ft lbs.
the short runner IS going on now, and heading right back to the dyno...here's the chart


















_Modified by redGTInj at 3:41 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

started working on the short runner...took off the 50mm and fuel line off the dizzy to make room...bolted on the manifold with throttle body, and it bolts up! 
i think my original idea of flipping the fuel dizzy 180 degrees might work so I could use the cold air CIS setup from the volvo...i'll have to figure out what i'm gonna do about an air filter later... but yea soo far soo good..i'll get some pics today since i'm going there now!


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

Hell yeah. That is great power.


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (g60vw)*

check this out oldskool http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3880680


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (kylekocsis)*

i know all about it..BELIEVE me...
they have the same thread on here...
when are u and lugo racing?!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_huh?


Trying to make sure that you have only two dowels--one on each side of the block and no extras in the transmission. I once swapped transmissions in my Scirocco. The engine had its two dowels, as it should, but the transmission had grabbed one of the dowels from the previous engine it had been on. When the transmission's dowel met the engine's dowel, the clutch could not align because the crankshaft's centerline and the transmission's centerline never became colinear; the bell housing never seated fully against the block. Clutch damage was the result.


----------



## kylekocsis (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

hahah i cant race without a tune! i just finally got the linkage all worked out shifting smoothly and i get my license on thursday. hopefully we can set up a night and hit up 21 and you can school me on learning cis tuning. my car right now from a cold start will turn on idle rough for like a minute then die and it does this like 3-4 times and after starting it up after every time usually on the 4th time it will idle fine. idk if it just needs a tune or its a cold start problem but i need to figure out what it is cuz im leaving for vacation the 27th. well either way let me know wat you think about that problem or if or when you could have time for a tune. thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boserboy (Dec 9, 2004)

Cant believe i read most of this book at work. George i been working w/ you for almost 2 yrs . When you gonna give me a ride in either car??!?! WTF !!!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (boserboy)*

hahah look at this guy! one day my friend one day..
i'm off to the garage now, to put my trans back in with my older TT clutch disc..and from today til waterfest, i'm going to gather every broken rivet and disc i have from SPEC so i can throw it at them while they're sitting at the booth at waterfest!
i will try and get pics of the short runner intake, so far it's looking good, except for the fuel lines...but CIS-e fuel lines never look good anyways


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

got the trans bolted up last night...once again with adams help








now i can focus on getting the SRI straightened out, and make everything line up..
i'll be going to work on here once i get outta work


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

IT's ALIVE....with the short runner...
started it up yesterday, with some friends there...today take it out for a spin


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

let's see some pics!! oh, and a video


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (nick526)*

i'll see what i can do today after work...


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

impressions?.......quicker throttle response, less torque, more top end?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Uberocco83)*

havent got to drive it yet....I got to setup the shift linkage...I'm running the USRT, and everytime i take the trans out, i always have to re-adjust it..


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Bump


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

AWESOME! to have P-dubs in the house!
this guy knows ALL MOTOR!
i'll scan the dyno chart tonight and get it up here...
but for now the quest is on for "THE" POWERDUBS manifold!


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

could the 16v 200 whp quest be over? only time will tell


----------



## fabstaMKII (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

say it isn't so !! really man I was just wonderin what happened to this thread...startin to get withdrawls n sh*t C'MON GEORGE!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_but for now the quest is on for "THE" POWERDUBS manifold!

Rumor has it the quest is was successful. Any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

wow surprised there have been some people on here posting...
well update for anyone that cares is...the bottom end is screwed up...since the day I got this bottom end it has been a mess... i ha dthe car running with the short runner for a couple of months..I promise i'll get the pics up today or tommorow...the car was just getting slow..it was strange...
and yea Powerdubs, I found your old manifold! 
as for the motor, I ended up doing a compression test and numbers in cylinders 1 and 3 were at 120-125 and 2 and 4 at 220 -220. there was a problem for sure...did a wet compression test and the numbers jumped up to around 190 in 1 and 3..
droppe dteh oil pan, and pulled pistons 1 and 3...and the source of why my engien was soo loud was found right away..LARGE amount of piston slap, shown on the walls, and the skirt of piston number 1... 3 was not as severe at all..upon further inspection found that the ringland for the top ring was almost squished and the ring was tight in that area...top of the piston shows no sign of detonation or anything...
needles to say it will require 2 new pistons and most likely the cause of the major slapping in cylinder 1 was due to a overboring...my only guess at this point..i have to bring home a bore gauge to verify...
engine currently had JE 83.5mm pistons. crank and bearing look ok. but to put this back together would require another 9a block bored out to accept these pistons and a purchase of 2 new pistons... if I were to re-use the block I would have to go up to a lrage piston size which would require 4 new pistons..
id love to be able to use the frankenmanifold...but I am giving up the quest for high hp N/A 16v in the beast....
i do have all the info, and dyno charts from the before and after 50mm and short runner intake, along with different filters, DPR setting ignition timings and cam timings... it all seems worthless now.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

time for 84.5 ABA block.

and carbs.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
and carbs.









HAHA thats a good joke!
carbs never


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah. ******* around w/ CIS is way more fun than using proven, simpler technology


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

I thought stand alone was next for the beast.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

oh i think george has some different plans.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_yeah. ******* around w/ CIS is way more fun than using proven, simpler technology









haha CIS wasnt the problem, the bottom end was this time... I actuall had to LEAN OUT! the A/F for best results....13.8 A/F at 8,000rpm made the best power!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (redGTInj)*

due to popular demand...picsof my setup with the SRi..
here's a pic of how the beast was rolling for the last couple of months, and this is how it will end..


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

just read through the whole thread again and as excited as i am to try and have a crazy 16V, these things seem to have a lot more issues than 8Vs do... and i love my 1.6 8V lol... so did you break 200whp?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (2mAn)*

mission has been aborted...and selling all 16v engine parts!


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!.

You got something bigger dont you???


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

bump...for people who have ben IMing me about this


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

your my inspiration to keep CIS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Insanity (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry to hear about that. question why would you use 034 efi over megasquirt or lugtronic.com kevin black is a tuning genuis


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Insanity)*

just cause a buddy of mine is the north east distributor for 034.
i would tune it anyways


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

BUMP this up...cause i still get IM's asking about this beast


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

CAUTION!!!!! Do not buy from redGTInj, he is a theif!!!! I bought a crank scraper from him in the classifieds over a month ago and never heard from him until about a week and a half ago. He then said he'll get it in the mail and give me a partial refund. Well I haven't heard from him since and I haven't received the crank scraper or refund. I have asked several times for a tracking number and never get a response. He is on here (the Vortex) alot and I'm sure he is getting all the IM's and e-mails I send to him, he just doesn't reply. So strongly suggest you use caution when dealing with him.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

This car is a real treat.:thumbup: This makes me want to tear into mine.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

ha


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

ohh how i mess this sound  



redGTInj said:


> *UPDATE!!!*
> got a nice update here....this past saturday went back to the dyno, to get a baseline, with the new motor...
> and yes went back to the same place, used the same Mustang dyno...
> and I must admit, I'm pretty happy with the results...
> ...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

bump for cleaning up my toolbox and finindg old stuff form "the beast"


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread is my inspiration. Perhaps i need to put in some work before i drop my 16v in.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

Sick!


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

redGTInj said:


> wow no replies.....


Subscribed.


----------

